# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أكتب اجمل بيت مر عليك من الشعر

## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

اصبر لكل مصيبة وتجلد ... واعلم بان المرء غير مخلد .
وإذا ذكرت محمدا ومصابه... فاذكر مصابك بالنبي محمد .
وقال آخر.
عدوك ذو العقل أبقى عليك ... من الجاهل الوامق الأحمق .
وذو العقل يأتي جميل الأمور ... ويقصد للأرشد الأرفق .
-----------------
الوامق : العاشق المتيم .
انظر لباب الآداب للثعالبي .

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

قال أبو العتاهية 

خانك الطرفُ الطّموحُ أيهاالقلب الجموح*****لدواعي الخير والشر دنوٌّ ونزوح

هل لمطلوبٍ بذنبٍ ،توبةٌ منه نصوح؟*****كيف إصلاحُ قلوب إنّما هنَّ قروح؟

أحسن الله بنا أن الخطايا لاتفوح****فإذا المستور منا بين ثوبيه فُضوح

كم رأينا من عزيز طويت عنه الكُشوح****صاح منه برحيل طائر الدهرالصدوح

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

جزاك الله خيرا 
نصيبك من حبيب في حياة كنصيبك من خيال في منام
هذا يعد افضل بيت سمعته لأسباب منها انه كان يشغلني أمر دنيوي وكنت أفكر فيه كثيرا فلما ضاق الأمر بي سمعت شيخنا يقوله 
فاعجبني جدا وقتها بعد تأمله وكان على قلبي بردا وسلما 

وقال أبو محمد القاسم بن يوسف يرثي أخا له : 
هل لمرء من أمن من ريب هذا الزمان
أم هل ترى ناجيا من طوارق الحدثان
ما أثنان يجتمعان إلا سيفترقان
قربن كل قرين يبن بعد اقترانه
والمأزمان ونسر السماء والفرقدان
يبلى الجديد الجديدان ثم ما يبليان
كان المطوق خدنا من أكرم الأخدان
وصاحبا وخليلا من خالص الخلان
ففعله حادثا من حوادث الأومان
فالقلب فيه كلوم من لاعج الأحزان
وفي الحشا لاذعات كمشعل النيران
والمقلتان سجوم دمعاهما تكفان

وهو طويل وهذا افضل ما فيه

----------


## خلوصي

جميل !

" أنا من أهوى و من أهوى أنا " ــ قصّر اللوم فقد زاغ البصر 
و طغى الحسن فأودى بالحجـا ــ سدرة العشق فأوفي بالوطر

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

من أجمل ما مر بي من الشعر قول أبي الطيب المتنبي:

ذُو العَقْلِ يَشْقَى في النعيمِ بعقْلِه ***** وأخو الجَهَالةِ في الشَّقاوَةِ يَنْعَمُ 


ومن ذلك أيضًا قول أبي الطيب:
أَفَاضِلُ النَّاسِ أَغْراضٌ لذا الزَّمَنِ *** يَخْلُو من الهمِّ أخلاهم مِن الفِطَنِ

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و وبركاته 

*وأقبح شيئ أن يرى المرء نفسه * رفيعاً وعند العالمين وضيعُ* 
*تواضع تكن كالنجم لاح لناظر * على صفحات الماء وهو رفيعُ* 
*ولاتكن كالدخان يعلو بنفسه * على طبقات الجو وهو وضيعُ*

----------


## أبوهناء

أوليتني نعما أبوح بشكرها    ..... وكفيتني كل الأمور بأسرها
فلأشكرنك ما حييت وإن أمت ....  فلتشكرنك أعظمي في قبرها

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
ما أجد إلا قول الحطيئة  الشاعر: 
من يفعل الخير لا يعدم جوازيه..................  ................. لا يذهب العرف بين الله والناس

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

وقال آخر :
مابال اقوام لئام ليس عندهم ---- عهد وليسلهم دين إذا ائتمنوا 
إن يسمعوا ريبة طاروا بها فرحا ---- مني وما سمعوا من صالح دفنوا 
صم إذا سمعوا خيرا ذكرت به ---- وإن ذكرت بسوء عندهم أذنوا
وقال آخر :
وكم من صديق وده بلسانه ----- خؤون بظهر الغيب لا يتندم .
يضاحكني كرها لكيما أوده ---- وتتبعني منه إذا غبت أسهم .

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

من يزيد منكم .......

----------


## إمام الأندلس

أنا الشمس في جو العلوم منيرة :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكـن عيبـي أن مطلعـي الغـرب 
ولو أنني من جانب الشرق طالع :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لجـد على ما ضاع من ذكري النهب 
ولي نحـو أكناف العراق صبابة :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا غـرو أن يستوحش الكلف الصب 
فإن يـنزل الرحمن رحلي بينهم :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فحـينئـذ يبـدو التأسـف والكـرب 
هنـالك يدري أن للبعـد قصـة :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأن كســاد العلـم آفتـه القـرب

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

زوامل للأسفار لا علم عندهم ----- بجيدها إلا كعلم الأباعر 
لعمرك لا يدري البعير إذا غدا ---- بأسواقه أو راح مافي الغرائر
من يزيد منكم يا طلاب العلم و الهدى ........
وفي ذلك فاليتنافس المتنافسون ..........

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

لا أكره الطعنة النجلاء قـد شـفعت ***** برشـقة مـن نبـال الأعيـن النجـل 
ولا أهاب الصفاح البيـض تسعدني **** باللمـح مـن خـلل الأسـتار والكلـل 
ولا أخــلّ بغــزلان تغازلنـي **** ولو دهتنـي أســود الغيـل بالغيّـل 
حـب السلامـة يثنـي همّ صاحبه ****عـن المعالـي ويغـري المرء بالكسل 
فإن جنحـت إليـه فاتخـذ نفقاً في ****الأرض أو سلّماً فـي الجـو واعتـزل

----------


## إبراهيم الدبيان

تأنّ ولا تعجل بلومك صاحبا
لعلّ له عذرا وأنت تلوم
[ الإمام الشافعي ]

،

قلبي يحدثني بأنك مُتلفي
روحي فداك عرفت أم لم تعرف
[ ابن الفارض ]

،

أعلل النفس بالآمال أرقبها
ما أضيق العيش لولا فسحة الأمل
[ الطغرائي ]

،

ومن البلية عذل من لا يرعوي
عن غيه وخطاب من لا يفهمُ !
[ المتنبي ] !

وتحيّة للجميع ~

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

مُنَاي مِنَ الدُّنْيَا عُلُومٌ أَبُثُّهَــــا * وَأَنْشُرُهَا في كُلِّ بَادٍ وَحَاضِـرِ
دُعَاءٌ إلى الْقُرْآنِ وَالسُّنَنِ الَّتِـي * تَنَاسَى رِجالُُ ذِكْرُهَا فِي المَحَاضِـرِ
أبو محمد بن حزم

----------


## بلال خنفر

السلام عليكم 

من جميل ما رأت عيناي من الشعر ما قاله دعبل الخزاعي في مدح آل بيت رسول الله عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم, ومن ما أنشد فيها:

مدارس آيات خلت من تلاوة * ومنزل وحي مقفر العرصات 

لآل رسول الله بالخيف من منى * وبالركن والتعريف والجمرات 

ديار علي والحسين وجعفر * وحمزة والسجاد ذي الثفنات 

ديار عفاها كل جون مبادر * ولم تعف للأيام والسنوات 

قفا نسأل الدار التي خف أهلها * متى عهدها بالصوم والصلوات ؟ ! 
فسبحان من أسرى على لسانه هذه التائية العجيبة ...

ملاحظة : الشاعر كان فيه تشيع وذكر القصيدة لحسن معاني بعض أبياتها

----------


## حسن عبد الله

قول عمرو بن معدي كرب
لقد أسمعتَ لو ناديتَ حياً . . . . ولكن لا حياةَ لمن تنادي
ولو ناراً نفختَ بها أضاءت . . . . ولكن أنت تنفخُ في رمادِ

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

> أوليتني نعما أبوح بشكرها    ..... وكفيتني كل الأمور بأسرها
> فلأشكرنك ما حييت وإن أمت ....  فلتشكرنك أعظمي في قبرها


أعجبني كثيرا البيت الآخير .....
جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا هناء .....

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

> قول عمرو بن معدي كرب
> لقد أسمعتَ لو ناديتَ حياً . . . . ولكن لا حياةَ لمن تنادي
> ولو ناراً نفختَ بها أضاءت . . . . ولكن أنت تنفخُ في رمادِ


جميل ما شاء الله 

لولا المشقة لساد الناس كلهمُ ..... الجود مفقر والإقدام قتالُ

----------


## بلال خنفر

هناك بعض الأبيات التي وقفت عليها في بعض المواقع ولها من الحسن الشيء الكثير وأورد بعضها هنا:
رغيف خبز يابس تاكله في زاوية ******و كوز ماء بارد تشربه من صافية
و غرفة خالية نفسك فيها راضية******و مصحف تدرسه مستندا لسارية
خير من السكنى بظلات القصور العالية *****من بعد هذا كله تصلى بنار حامية
ابو العتاهيةومن ذاك أيضاً:
تَوكلْتُ في رِزْقي عَلَى اللَّهِ خَالقي -------وأيقنتُ أنَّ اللهَ لا شكٌ رازقي
وما يكُ من رزقي فليسَ يفوتني-----وَلَو كَانَ في قَاع البَحَارِ الغَوامِقِ
سيأتي بهِ اللهُ العظيمُ بفضلهِ------ولو لم يكن مني اللسانُ بناطقِ
ففي أي شيءٍ تذهبُ النفسُ حسرة ً----- وَقَدْ قَسَمَ الرَّحْمَنُ رِزْقَ الْخَلاَئِقِ
الإمام الشافعيومن ذاك أيضا:
قل للذي بصروف الدهر عيرنا.........هل عاند الدهر الا من به خطر
اما ترى البحر تعلو فوقه جيف ........و تستقر باقصى قاعه درر
و في السماء نجوم لا عداد لها .......و ليس يكسف الا الشمس و القمرومن ذاك أيضاً:
نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا ... وما لزمانا عيب سوانا
ونهجو ذا الزمان بغير ذنب ... ولو نطق الزمان لنا هجانا
وليس الذئب يأكل لحم ذئب ... ويأكل بعضنا بعضا عيانا
الشافعيوالسلام عليكم

----------


## حرملة

> السلام عليكم 
> من جميل ما رأت عيناي من الشعر ما قاله دعبل الخزاعي في مدح آل بيت رسول الله عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم, ومن ما أنشد فيها:
> مدارس آيات خلت من تلاوة * ومنزل وحي مقفر العرصات 
> لآل رسول الله بالخيف من منى * وبالركن والتعريف والجمرات 
> ديار علي والحسين وجعفر * وحمزة والسجاد ذي الثفنات 
> ديار عفاها كل جون مبادر * ولم تعف للأيام والسنوات 
> قفا نسأل الدار التي خف أهلها * متى عهدها بالصوم والصلوات ؟ ! فسبحان من أسرى على لسانه هذه التائية العجيبة ...
> ملاحظة : الشاعر كان فيه تشيع وذكر القصيدة لحسن معاني بعض أبياتها



ليته كان متشيعيا فحسب!!
إلا أن بعض قصائده في قمة الشعر العربي، 
و تجد وكأنّه وضع روحه فيها.

----------


## حسن عبد الله

وهذه درر من زهير بن أبي سلمى :

ومن يجعل المعروف من دون عرضهِ....يفره , ومن لا يتقي الشتم يُشتمِ
ومن يكُ ذا فضلٍ فيبخل بفضلِهِ....على قومه يُستغنَ عنه ويذمم
ومن هاب أسباب المنايا ينلنه....وإن يرقَ أسباب السماء بسلّمِ
ومن يجعل المعروف في غير أهلهِ....يكن حمده ذمّاً عليه ويندمِ
ومن يغترب يحسب عدوّاً صديقه....ومن لا يكرّم نفسه لا يُكرّمِ
ومهما تكن عند امرءِ من خليقةٍ....وإن خالها تخفى على الناس تُعلمِ

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

ومن اجمل ما سمعت ايضا أبيت الصحابي لما شكاه ابنه عند رسول الله فقال : 
غذوتك مولودا ومُنتك يافعا...... تعل بما أجني عليك وتنهلُ 
إذا ليلةً ضافتك بالسقم لم أبت ...... لسقمك إلا ساهرا أتململُ
تخاف الردى نفسي عليك وإنها ...... لتعلم أن الموت وقت مؤجلُ 
كاني أنا المطوق دونك بالذي ...... طورقت به دوني فعياني تمهلُ
فلما بلغت السن والغاية التي ...... إليها مدى ما فيك كنت أؤملُ
جعلت جزائي غلظة وفظاظة ...... كأنك انت المنعم المتفضلُ 
فليتك إذ لم ترع حق أبوتي ...... فعلت كما الجار المجاور يفعلُ 
سبحان الله لم يدع عليه يا لقلوب الأباء ويا لقلوب الأبناء

----------


## حرملة

عطفاً أمير المؤمنين فإننا   ****     في دوحة العلياء لا نتفرق 

ما بيننا يوم الفخار تفاوت     ****   أبداً كلانا في المعالي مُعرق

إلا الخلافة ميّزتْك فإنني     ****  أنا عاطل منها وأنت مطَوَّق 

  قالها الشريف الرضي في مدح الخلفاء الخليفة القادر.



  عن المرء لا تسل و سل عن قرينة **فكل قرين بالمقارن يقتــدى
 إذا كنت في قوم فصاحب خيارهم **ولا تصحب الأردى فتردى مع الردي
إني امرؤ سمح الخليقة ماجد ** لا أتبع النفس اللجوج هواها
وأغض طرفي إن بدت لي جارتي ** حتى يواري جارتي مأواها

  عنترة بن شداد العبسي في وصف نفسه وعفته
ألا ترون أنّ هذا الأعرابيّ الجاهلي أشرف آلاف المرّات من قاسم أمين و أسياده وأتباعه من دعاة الفجور!

ولما تلاقينا وجدت بنانها *** مخضبة تحكي عصارة عندم 
فقلت خضبت الكف بعدي هكذا *** يكون جزاء المستهام المتيم 
فقالت وأبدت في الحشا حرق الجوا *** مقالة من في القول لم يتبرم 
وعيشك ما هذا خضاب عرفته *** فلا تك بالبهتان والزور متهمي 
ولكنني لما رأيتك راحلا *** وقد كنت لي كفي وزندي ومعصمي 
بكيت دما يوم النوى فمسحته *** بكفي فاحمرت بناني من دمي 

نُسبت هذه الأبيات إلى يزيد بن معاوية، وهي من الغزل اللطيف الذي استملحه الأدباء و العلماء، فنظّم فيه بعض أئمة الفقه والحديث، إلا أنه غدا مهجورا في أيامنا هذه، لإفساد المرتدّين والفسّاق والعلمانيين له، فكيف يضع شيخ أو عالم قصائد فيه و قصائد نزار قباني الدّاعرة تملأ أكشح بيع الكتب؟!!

إذا أدمت قوارضكم فؤادي *** صبرت على أذاكم وانطويت
وجئت إليكم طلق المحيا ***** كأني ما سمعت ولا رأيت 

ولرُبٌّ نازلةٍ يضيق بها الفتى * ذرعاً وعند الله منها المخرجُ
ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها * فُرجت وكان يظنها لا تُفرجُ

وما المرء إلا حيث يجعل نفسه * فكن طالباً في الناس أعلى المراتب

عِـــدايَ لهم فضلٌ عليّ ومنّةٌ * فلا أذهب الرحمن عني الأعاديا
هم بحثوا عن زلتي فاجتنبتها * وهم نافسوني فاكتسبت المعاليا

هموم رجال في أمور كثيرة * وهمي في الدنيا صديقٌ مساعدُ
نكون كروح بين جسمين قُسِّمت * فجسماهما جسمان والروح واحدُ


   أختم بهذين البيتين وهل تنصحون بما ينصح به صاحبهما؟
إذا  كنت  مختصّاً لنفسك صاحباً *** فمِن قبل أن تلقاه  بالودّ  أغضبْهُ
فإن كان في حال القطيعةِ منصفاً ***  وإلا  فقـــد  جرّبتَــــه  فتجنّبْـــهُ

----------


## طالبة العلم

*بقدر الكد تكتسب المعالي   ***   ومن طلب العلا سهر الليالي 

ومن رام العلا من غير كد  ***   أضاع العمر في طلب المحال 

تروم العز ثم تنام ليلاً !!    ***   يغوص البحر من طلب اللآلي* 




                            ******************************  ******************************  *************

إذا هجع النوام أسبلت عبرتي **و أنشدت بيتا كان من ألطف الشعر
أليس من الخسران أن ليالـياً *** تمـر بلا علم و تحسب من عمري

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

جزاكم الله خيرا .....
مختارات شعرية رائعة ....
من يزيد منكم فيزيد في أجره .....

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

من روائع الشعر  قول أبي العتاهية :
 فيا عجبا كيف يعصى الإله * * * ألا كيف يجحده الجاحد 
 و لله في كل تحريكــــة* * * و في كل تسكينة شاهد
 وفي كل شيء  له آيـــة* * * تدل على أنه  الواحـد

----------


## بلال خنفر

أذكر في هذه المشاركة بعض من الأبيات الجميلة التي توضح لنا أن السعادة ليست في المال أو الجاه, وهذه الأبيات - على ما أذكر - لزوجة أحد الخلفاء والتي كانت تعيش في الأصل في البادية, فلما زاد شوقها الى أهلها وتذكرت حياة البادية وما فيها من البساطة والجمال أنشدت أبيات منها:

لبيت تعصف الأرياح فيه ..... احبّ اليّ من قصر منيف
ولبس عباءة وتقرّ عيني ..... احبّ اليّ من لبس الشفوف

----------


## بلال خنفر

ولك أن تحلق في سماء شنقيط فترى من عجيب الشعر ما شاء الله لك أن ترى, فهاك الشيخ المختار بن بونة يصف لنا حال العلماء في تلكم الديار وطريقتهم في نشر العلم حيث أنشد قائلاً:
قد اتخذنا ظهور العيس مدرسة  ****  بها نبين دين الله تبيانا
ذكر رحمه الله في هذا البيت أن العلم كان على ظهور العيس (الإبل)كناية عن الصحراء, فكان العلماء يتنقلون في الصحراء يبينون للناس الدين الحق ويعلمونهم أصول دينهم, فكل ما انتقل العالم انتقل طلاب العلم معه.

----------


## بلال خنفر

وهذه قصيدة أخرى من القصائد الحسان التي تصف لنا حال العلماء والجهلاء, وكيف أن العالم لا ينقص من مكانته أن يكون قليل المال ... كثير العيال, وكيف لا ! وأهل الصفة هم من خير أهل الأرض, وكيف لا !وقد مدح الله الأغنياء في أنفسهم حيث قال: "يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف، تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسئلون الناس إلحافا".

قال العلامة محمد ولد حنبل في قصيدة له:

أضرم الهم سحيرا فالتهب = لمع برق بربيات الذهب
في شماريخ ثقال دلح = كتهادي العيس في الوعث النكب
أسديات عليها ألوة = أن تجود الأرض سبتا وترب
جدن ذا الرسل بسيل مفعم = والمراجيع بسحساح لجب
وعلى ذي التيلميت استوسقت = لمزار الشيخ تهدي بالهضب
وانهمى بالعين منها أيمن = وبذي الغاب منها مياسير سكب
فحدتها الريح هونا تقتري = كل واد ورهاء وصبب
يرزم الرعد خطيبا بينها = كهزيم القرم في الشول الخدب
فرنا العقل إليها مثلما = نظر الصب إلى الخود الوصب
فأجنت حسدا أهضامها = لرباها والجماهير اللبب
ثم وافتها رواء همعا = لذرور القرن لو لم يحتجب
بسجال من منيفات الذرى = وطف الأكتاف جمات السرب
فكأن المزن تبكي ملحدا = في ربى العقل بدمع منسكب
تذرع السرح صريعا للقفا = خاشع الأرواق مرفوع الطنب
وتهد التل من أعرافه = بأخاديد تمليك رعب
يالها من غاديات قد كفت = ماتح العقل لاها شد الكرب
فتحلت بلجين حولها = من نضير النبت أبراد قشب
فإقام الذب في الروض الغنا = وأقام البتر في الماء الصخب
وشنوف الطلح قد نيطت به = كشنوف الغيد خضرا تضطرب
والحمام الورق تشدو بالضحى = فتذوب النفس شوقا وطرب
رب بيضاء خلوب لحظها = ما لها في العجم شبه والعرب
تحت ليل الفرع منها قمر = فوق غصن فوق حقف منكثب
يقبل الشوق إذا ما أقبلت = يدبر الصبر إذا ما تنقلب
بابلي السحر في أجفانها = بابلي الراح منها في الشنب
زرت والظلماء مرخى سدلها = غيبة الواشي وفقد المرتقب
رب تيهاء نزوح ماؤها = ينأم البوم بها كالمنتحب
وتضل الكدر في أرجائها = بالحسى الصفر عن أفراخ زغب
جبت و الليل مغط قورها = بفتي ومراسيل نجب
وقريض بت أبني فغدى = مثل نظم الغيد تقصار الذهب
آخذا من لحن أقحاح اللغى = مضغ القيصوم والشيح النخب
من لآلي حاضريهم أصطفي = ومن الأعراب رشاف العلب
ما تعاطى اللسن في أندائهم = وتعاطوه بأفواه القلب
وأداروه عصورا بينهم = لابتناء الفخر أيام الغلب
إن خير الزاد يا صاحي التقى = فبه المجد التمس لا بالنسب
جرع النفس على تحصيله = مضض المرين ذل وسغب
ودع المال إلى تطلابه = تكتسبه فلنعم المكتسب
هو حلي المرء في أقرانه = وهو عند الموت زحزاح الكرب
وهو نور المرء في اللحد وإذ = ينسل الأقوام من كل حدب
يا غريبا يطلب العلم اصطبر = إن مبدا العلم من قبل غرب
ما سعى في الربح ساع سعيكم = بل سواكم سعيه جد نصب
إن تقولوا منعتنا درسه = أزم الدهر والأعوام الشهب
قلت هل يحتال في دفع العصى = من أظلته الحسامات القضب
فكأني بذوي العلم غدا = في نعيم وحبور وطرب
يحمدون الله أن عنهم جلا = كل حزن وعناء وتعب
بادروا العلم بدارا قبل أن = يبغت الحين بهول وشغب
صاح لا تلف بجهل راضيا = فذوو الجهل كأمثال الخشب
واصحب الدائب في استنباطه = لا جهول خدن لهو ولعب
إنا القنية علم نافع = لا العتاق الجرد والخور الصهب
لا يزهدك أخي في العلم أن = غمر الجهال أرباب الأدب
زبد البحر تاره رابيا = واللآلي الغر في القعر رسب
لا تسؤ بالعلم ظنا يا فتى = إن سوء الظن بالعلم عطب
إن تر العالم نظوا مرملا = صفر كف لم يساعده سبب
وترى الجاهل قد حاز الغنى = محرز المأمول من كل أرب
قد تجوع الأسد في آجامها = والذئاب الغبس تعتام القتب
رأت الدنيا خبيثا مثلها = لم تمالك أن أتته تنسلب
فحبته الحب منها خالصا = وكذاك الشكل للشكل محب
ورأت ذا العلم فواح الشذا = آبي الذام فآلت تصطحب
فقلته وقلاها ياله = قمر عنه قد أنجاب الحجب
فغنى ذي الجهل فاعلم فتنة = وافتقار الحبر تأسيس الرتب
فخذ النصح ولا تعبأ بمن = بذل النصح فطاوعه تصب
أضيع الأشياء حكم بالغ = بين صم ونداء لم يجب
ولو أرسلت عناني في مدى = ما بدا لي من أساليب العرب
ومن الحث لأرباب النهى = لقريت الأذن منها بالعجب
لكن الشعر انقضت أيامه = لا ترى اليوم إليه منتدب
غير راو خافض مرفوعه = ناصب مخفوضه أو ما انتصب
ونزوح الفهم عن ميزانه = ليس يدري كاملا من مقتضب

----------


## أبو عبد الله النجدي2

وبتنا نفبل أسيافنا ** ونمسحها من دماء العدا 
لتعلم مصر ومن بالعراق ** ومن بالعواصم أني الفتى 
وأني وفيت وأني أبيت ** وأني عتيت على من عتى

----------


## فريد سعيد

وحمل الزاد أقبح ما يكون  **  إذا كان القدوم على الكريم

----------


## نبراس الدين

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الإقتراح الطيب 
وأجمل بيت شعر أعجبني هو: 
لكنه رغم القيود  ****  ورغم ألاف التهم
سيظل ينبض عزة   ****      من خلف قطبان الألموشكراً لكم جميعا

----------


## الدكتور أبو عطاء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  قال قطري بن الفجاءة: وما للمرء من خير في حياة**إذا ما عد من سقط المتاع.وهو من بين أجمل الأبيات الشعرية التي قرأت على الرغم من توجه قائله الفكري ، والذي لا يرتضيه ذو لب سليم.

----------


## مع الحق

أخبريني الذي تريدين بعْدي ... والذي تصنعين يا أمَّ عقبه
تحفظيني من بعْد موتي لما قد ... كان مني حسْن خُلق وصحبَه
أم تريدين ذا جمالٍ ومُلكٍ ... وأنا في النيران في سُحق غربه

----------


## عاشق للتطوير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك جميعاً وخصوصاً صاحب فكرة (أكتب أجمل بيت مر عليك من الشعر)

حقيقة

لقد سحيتها على شكل كتيب صغير 

ووزعتها على زملائي الطلاب، لكي نحفظها ونتدبر في معانيها

لأنها اختصرت لنا الطريق والجهد والوقت

فكرة رائعة منكم

ووفقك الله لكل خير خدمة للدين والعلم
أخوكم عاشق للتطوير مع زملائي

----------


## بلال خنفر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بارك الله فيك جميعاً وخصوصاً صاحب فكرة (أكتب أجمل بيت مر عليك من الشعر)
> حقيقة
> لقد سحيتها على شكل كتيب صغير 
> ووزعتها على زملائي الطلاب، لكي نحفظها ونتدبر في معانيها
> لأنها اختصرت لنا الطريق والجهد والوقت
> فكرة رائعة منكم
> ووفقك الله لكل خير خدمة للدين والعلم
> أخوكم عاشق للتطوير مع زملائي


http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...ight=%D2%C7%CF

لعلك بارك الله فيك ترجع الى الرابط الموجود في المشاركة ... فهو - في نظري - أفضل للمذاكرة.

والله تعالى أعلم

* اذا استفدت من المشاركة فلا تنسنى من صالح الدعاء

----------


## طالبة العلم

و أنت الذي إن شئت كدرت عيشتي *** و إن شئت بعد الله أنعمت باليًا 
و أنت الذي مامن صديقٍ ولا عـدًا *** يرى نضو ما أبقيت إلا رثى ليا

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

وإنْ أُوتيتَ فِيهِ طَويلَ باعٍ .......... وقال الناسُ إنَّكَ قد سبقتـا 
فلا تأمنْ سُـؤالَ الله عنهُ .......... بتوبيخٍ : عَلِمتَ فهل عَمِلْتـا؟ 
فرأسُ العِلمِ تَقوى الله حقاً .......... وليس بأن يُقال : لقد رأستـا 
---------
شَيئانِ لَو بَكَتِ الدِماءَ عَلَيهِما******عَي  نايَ حَتّى تَأذَنا بِذِهابِ
لَم تَبلُغِ المِعشارَ مِن حَقَّيهِما******فَ  قدُ الشَبابِ وَفُرقَةُ الأَحبابِ
-----------------
أنت النعيم لقلبي والعذابُ له ** فما أمرّك في قلبي وأحلاك .!
---------------
كُلُّ الدِماءِ لِأَهلَها مَضمُونَةٌ **إِلّا دَماً يَومَ الفِراقِ يُراقُ

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أبلغ أخا قد تولى الله صحبته *** أني وإن كنت لا ألقاه,,, ألقاه
وأنّ طرفيَ موصول برؤيته *** وإن تباعد عن سكناي سكناه
ياليته يعلم أنّي لستُ أذكره *** إذ كيف أذكره ولست أنساه 
-------------
والشقي الشقي من كان مثلي ** في حساسيتي ورقة نفسي  
------------
إذا أرهقتك هموم الحياة .. ومسك منها عظيم الضرر
وذقت الأمرين حتى بكيت .. وضج فؤادك حتى انفجر
وسدت بوجهك كل الدروب .. وأوشكت تسقط بين الحفر
فيمم إلى الله في لهفة .. وبث الشكاة لرب البشر

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

قيل صمتًا فقلتُ لست بميتٍ ** إنما الصمتُ ميزة للجمـاد 
إن معنى الحياةِ قول وفعل ** وهي رمز مقدس للجهـاد
لا أُطيق السكوت ما دام قلبي ** خافقًا واللسان يروي مُرادي
------------
ونسيتَ انت وما نسيتُ وإنني ** لأعيشُ بذكرى لعلكَ ذاكري ..!

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

قدَّمتُ بين يديَّ نفسًا أذنبـت ** وأتيـتُ بين الخوفِ والإقـرارِ
وجعلتُ أستر عمن سواك عيوبهـا ** حتى عييتُ فمُنَّ لي بستـارِ ..!

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أَلا مَن لِقَلبٍ في الهَوى غَيرَ مُنتَهِ  *-*-*-*-*-*     وَفي الغَيِّ مِطواعٍ وَفي الرَشدِ مُكرَهِ
أُشاوِرُهُ في تَوبَةٍ فَيَقولُ لا    *-*-*-*-*-*    فَإِن قُلتُ تَأتي فِتنَةٌ قالَ أَينَ هي

----------


## سيدة ريفية

فليتك تحلو والحياة مريرة ******وليتك ترضى والأنام غضاب

----------


## علي الزيود

مضناك جفاهُ مرقده ............ وبكاه ورحمَ عودُهُ
حيرانُ القلبِ مُعَذَّبُهُ ............. مقروح الجفنِ مسهده
أودى حرفاً إلارمقاً .......... يُبقيه عليك وتُنْفِدهُ
يستهوي الورق تاوهه.......... ويذيب الصخرَ تنهدهُ

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

قول زهير بن أبي سلمى :
و أعلم ما في اليوم و الأمس قبله * * * و لكنني عن علم ما في غد عم

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

إذا ما خلوت الدهر الدهر يومـا فلا *** تقل خلوت ولكن قل علي رقيب

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

يا طالب العلم ترجو أن تنال به **  عفو الإله وعفو الله موجود
اطلب بعلمك وجه الله خالقنا ** إن الصراط على النيران ممدود
**************************
ابن زيدون :
إنَّي ذكرتك "بالزهراء" مُشتاقا .. والأفقُ طلقٌ ومرأى الأرضِ قد راقا
وللنسيم اعتلالٌ ـ في أصائله ـ .. كأنَّه رقَّ لي ، فاعْتلَّ إشْفاقا ..!
***********
وهذه لأحمد شوقي :
شيَّعْتُ أحلامي بقلبٍ باكِ .. ولممتُ من طرقِ الملاحِ شباكي
ورجعتُ أدراج الشباب ووردَه .. أمشي مكانهما على الأشواكِ
ويح ابن جنبي ؟ كُلُّ غايةِ لذّةٍ .. بعد الشباب عزيزة الإدراكِ
إلى آخر تلك القصيدة الجميلة ..
*********
جميل بثينة :
يهواكِ ما عشتُ الفؤاد فإن أمت .. يتبع صداي صداكِ بين الأقبرِ
********
أبو فراس الحمداني :
أقول وقد ناحت بقُربي حمامةً .. أيا جارتا ، هلْ تشعُرين بحالي ؟!
معاذ الهوى.! ما ذُقتُ طارقةَ النوى .. ولا خطرت منكِ الهُمومُ ببالِ .!
أيا جارتا ما أنصف الدهرُ بيننا .. تعالي أُقاسِمكِ الهُمومَ تعالي .!
أيضحكُ مأسورٌ ، وتبكي طليقةُ .. ويسكتُ محزونٌ ويندبُ سالِ ؟
*********************
يا واحدا صمدا بغير قرين
ارحم ضراعة عبدك المسكين
واعطف علي إذا وقفت مروعا
حيران بين يديك يوم الدين
يا حسرتي بين العباد إذا همو
خافوا الحساب فخف عنهم دوني
ما حيليتي في يوم نشر صحيفتي
إذ قيل لي خذها بغير يمين
ما حيلتي عند الحساب وهوله
إذ قصرت بي قوتي ويقيني
لا حيلة عندي ولا لي موثل
إن خانني طمعي وحسن ظنوني
يا رب لا تترك عبيدك هالكا
وارحم بفضلك عبرتي وشئوني
*****************
كفى أن عيني بالدموع بخيلة وإني بآفات الذنوب معذب

----------


## فتاة التوحيد و السنة

اجمل بيت شعري ما نسب قوله لعلي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه لفاطمة حين دخل البيت و وجدها تمسك السواك:
حظيت يا عود الأراك بثغرها *** أما خفت يا عود الأراك أراك
لو كنت أهلا للقتال قاتلتك *** ما فاز مني يا سواك سواك 

اضافة :

من ابيات عبد اله بن المبارك:
يا بني ان من الرجال بهيمة *** في صورة الرجل السميع المبصر
فطن لكل مصيبة في ماله *** و إدا أصيب في دينه لم يشعر 
و أيــــضــا :
تعصي الاله و أنت تزعم حبه *** هدا لعمري في القياس شنيع

لو كان حبك صادقا لأطعته *** إن المحب لمن يحب مطيع

_والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته....جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع_

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

*وإنَّ الذي بينـي وبين بني أبي** 
**وبين بنـي عمي لمختلفُ جِـدَا**

**أراهُم إلى نصري**بِـطاءا وإن هُم** 
**دعوني إلى نصرٍ أتيتُهم شدًّا**

**إذا قدَحوا لي نار حربٍ بزِنــدهم** 
**قدحتُ لهم في كل مكـــــرَمةٍ زِندا**

**فإن أكلُوا لحمي وفرتُ لحُومَهم** 
**وإن هَدموا مجدي بنيتُ لهُم مجدا**

**وإن زجَروا طيرا بِنحسٍ تـُمرُّ بـي** 
**زجرتُ لهم طيراً تـُمرُّ**بهم سعدَا**

**ولا أحملُ الـحقدَ القديمَ عليهـِمُ** 
**فليسَ كريمُ القومِ من يحملُ الـحـِقدَا*

----------


## أبو قتادة العماني

*** مرورُ مسافرٍ *** 
علمُ العليم وعقلُ العاقل اختلفا **** مَنْ ذا الذي منهما قد أحرز الشرفَ
فالعـلمُ قال: أنا أحرزتُ غايتهُ **** والعقلُ قال: أنا الرحمنُ بي عُرِفَ
فــأومأ العلــم إيماءً وقــال لـهُ **** بأيِّـنـا الـرحمـن في فـرقانه اتصف
فــبان للعقــل أن العــلم سيِّـدهُ **** فقبَّلَ العقـلُ رأسَ العـلم وانصـرف

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أضمرتُ حُبَّكَ والدُموع تذيعه ** وطويتُ وجدكَ والهوى في نشرهِ
من لي بعطفةِ ظالـمٍ من شأنه ** نِسيان مُشتغِل اللسان بذكرهِ
وخبرتُ هذا الدَّهر خبرة ناقدٍ ** حتى أنِستُ بخيـره وبشرِّهِ
لا أشتري بعد التجرُّب صاحبًا ** إلَّا وددتُ بأنّني لم أشـرِه ِ
من كُلِّ غـدَّارٍ يُقـرُّ بذنبه ** فيكون أعظـمُ ذنبهِ في عذْرهِ
وتركتُ حلو العيشِ لم أحفل به ** لـمَّا رأيت أعزَّه في مُرِّهِ
أنفق من الصّبر الجميـل فإنَّه ** لم يخش فقرًا مُنفقٌ مِنْ صبرهِ
واحلم وإن سفَه الجليسُ وقل له ** حُسنَ المقال إذا أتاكَ بهجرهِ
(ابو فراس الحمداني )

----------


## طالبة العلم

*  ((في ذم العشق والعاشقين  ))* 

* وما في الأرض أشـقى مــــن مـــحب … و إن وجد الهوى عـــــذب المـــذاق 
   تراه باكيـــا فـــي كــل و قـــت … مخافـــة فرقــــةٍ أو إشتيـــــاق
* *                                            فيبكـــي إن نـــأوا شوقـــا إليهـم … و يبكي إن دنـــوا خوف الفـــــراق 
                                            فتسخـــن عينـــه عنــد التلاقــى … و تسخن عينـــه عنــد الفـــــراق*

----------


## الطيب ايمن

السلام عليكم  هذه اول مشاركة 
مررت على المروؤة و هي نبكي      فقلت على ما تنتحب الفتاة 
فقالت كيف لا ابكي ......................?

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> حظيت يا عود الأراك بثغرها *** أما خفت يا عود الأراك أراك
> لو كنت أهلا للقتال قاتلتك *** ما فاز مني يا سواك سواك


يا سلام .. جميلة ..

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

كُلّ مـا لم يكن من الصَّعب في الأنفس .. سهلٌ فيهـا إذا هو كان ..!

----------


## أبو قتادة العماني

محاولة خجولة!!!

علمُ العليم وعقلُ العاقل اختلفا *** مَنْ ذا الذي منهما قد أحرز الشـرفَ؟
فالعلمُ قال: أنـا أحرزتُ غايتهُ *** والعقلُ قال: أنـا الرحمنُ بـي عُرِفَ
فـأومأَ العلـمُ إيماءً وقـال له *** بأيِّـنا الرحمـنُ في فـرقانـه اتصفَ
فبان للعقـلِ أنَّ العلمَ سيِّـدهُ *** فقبَّـلَ العقـلُ رأسَ العلم وانصـرفَ

----------


## طالبة العلم

> محاولة خجولة!!!
> 
> علمُ العليم وعقلُ العاقل اختلفا *** مَنْ ذا الذي منهما قد أحرز الشـرفَ؟
> فالعلمُ قال: أنـا أحرزتُ غايتهُ *** والعقلُ قال: أنـا الرحمنُ بـي عُرِفَ
> فـأومأَ العلـمُ إيماءً وقـال له *** بأيِّـنا الرحمـنُ في فـرقانـه اتصفَ
> فبان للعقـلِ أنَّ العلمَ سيِّـدهُ *** فقبَّـلَ العقـلُ رأسَ العلم وانصـرفَ


ماشاء الله .. 
أهذا نظمك ؟؟
إن كان كذلك فهنيئًا لك هذه القريحة الشعرية الرائقة ..

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

> *((في ذم العشق والعاشقين ))* 
> 
> 
> *وما في الأرض أشـقى مــــن مـــحب … و إن وجد الهوى عـــــذب المـــذاق* 
> *تراه باكيـــا فـــي كــل و قـــت … مخافـــة فرقــــةٍ أو إشتيـــــاق* 
> *فيبكـــي إن نـــأوا شوقـــا إليهـم … و يبكي إن دنـــوا خوف الفـــــراق*
> *فتسخـــن عينـــه عنــد التلاقــى … و تسخن عينـــه عنــد الفـــــراق*


أبيات رائعة ..

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

و إنما رجل الدنيا و واحدها * * * 
          من لا يعول في الدنيا على رجل

----------


## الحافظة

فاجعل لقلبك هجرتين ولا تنم*** فهما على كل امرئ فرضان
فالهجرة الأولى الى الرحمن بالـ*** اخلاص في سر وفي اعلان
فالقصد وجه الله بالأقوال وال*** اعمال والطاعات والشكران
فبذاك ينجو العبد من أشراكه*** ويصير حقا عابد الرحمن
والهجرة الأخرى الى المبعوث بالـ*** حق المبين وواضح البرهان
فيدور مع قول الرسول وفعله*** نفيا وإثباتا بلا روغان
ويحتكم الوحي المبين على الذي*** قال الشيوخ فعنده حكمان
لا يحكمان بباطل أبدا وكل*** العدل قد جاءت به الحكمان
وهما كتاب الله أعدل حاكم*** فيه الشفا وهداية الحيان
والحاكم الثاني كلام رسوله*** ما ثم غيرهما لذي ايمان
فاذا دعوك لغير حكمهما فلا*** سمعا لداعي الكفر والعصيان
قل لا كرامة لا ولا نعمى ولا***طوعا لمن يدعو الى طغيان
وإذا دعيت الى الرسول فقل لهم*** سمعا وطوعا لست ذا عصيان 
 
تواضع تكن كالنجم لاح لناظره ** على صفحات الماء وهو رفيع
ولا تكن كالدخان يعلو بنفسه ** الى طبقات الجو وهو وضيع
فأقبح شيء ان يرى المرء نفسه ** رفيعا وعند العالمين وضيع  

 
إذا المرء لا يرعاك إلا تكلفا ... فدعه ولا تكثر عليه التأسفا 
ففي الناس أبدال وفي الترك راحة ... وفي القلب صبر للحبيب وإن جفا 
فما كل من تهواه يهواك قلبه ... ولا كل من صافيته لك قد صفا 
إذا لم يكن صفو الوداد طبيعة ... فلا خير في ود يجيء تكلفا 
ولا خير في خل يخون خليله ... ويلقاه من بعد المودة بالجفا 
وينكر عيشا قد تقادم عهده ... ويظهر سرا كان بالأمس قد خفا 
سلام على الدنيا إذا لم يكن بها ... صديق صدوق صادق الوعد منصفا

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أطرقتُ حتى ملَّني الإطراقُ **** وبكيت حتى أحمرت الأحداقُ  
سامرتُ نجم الليل حتى غاب عن **** عيني وهدَّ عزيمتي الإرهاقُ  
يأتي الظلامُ وتنجلي أطرافـه **** عنّـا وما للنوم فيه مذاقُ  
سهر يؤرقني ففي قلبي الأسى **** يغلي وفي أهدابيَ الحراقُ  
سيان عندي ليلنا ونهارنـا **** فالموجُ في بحريهمـا صفاقُ  
قتلٌ وتشريد وهتك محـارم **** فينا وكأس الحادثات دهاقُ  
أنا قصة صاغ الأنين حروفها **** ولها من الالم الدفين سياقُ  
أنا أيها الأحباب مسلمة لها **** قلب إلى شرعِ الهُدى تواقُ  

حتى إذا انكشف الغطاء وغرّدت **** آمالنا وبدا لنا الإشراقُ  
وقف الصّليب على الطريقِ فلا تسل **** عما جناه القتل والإحراقُ  
وحشية يقف الخيال أمامهـا **** متضالا وتمجهـا الأذواقُ  
أطفالنا نـاموا على أحلامهم **** وعلى لهيب القاذفات افاقوا  
يبكون كلا بل بكت أعماقهم **** ولقد تجود بدمعهم الأعماقُ  
أين السّلام العالمي أما له أثر ؟ **** ألم تنعق به الأبواقُ .؟ 
يا مجلس الأمن الذي في ظله **** كُسر الامان وضُيّع الميثاقُ 
أوما يحركك الذي يجري لنا **** أوما يثيرك جرحنا الدفاقُ .!!
***************
أنا لا أُريد طعامكم وشرابكم * فدمي هُنا يا مُسلمون يُراقُ .. 
عرضي يُدَنَّسُ أين شيمتكُم .؟!! ** أما فيكم أبيٌّ قلبه خفاقُ ..!! 
بنتاه أُمتنا التي تدعينها صارت * على دربِ الحضوع تُساقُ .. 
أودت بها قوميةٌ مشئومةٌ * وسرى بها نحو الضياع رفاقُ .. 
...............إلى آخر تلك الأبيات الرائعة التي تشفي غليل الصدر ..!

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

على شفرات السيف مزقت مهجتي ** لترضى وإن ترضى عليّ كفاني
فلو كتبـتْ منّا الدماء رسـالةً ** لخطَّت بحـب الله كـل جـناني

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

عليكُمْ سلاَمُ اللهِ إنِّي مُوَّدعُ ** وعيْنَايَ منْ مضِّ التَّفَرُّقِ تَدْمَعُ

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

عن نفسي لا اعرف بيت من الشعر اعجبني اكثر من قول القشيري:

بكت عيني اليمنى فلما زجرتها *** عن الجهل بعد الحلم اسبلنا معا 
ملاحظة: وفي رواية عيني اليسرى

----------


## طالبة العلم

أعلل النفـس بالآمال أرقبـها    ***   ما أضيق العيش لـولا فسحة الأمل

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

إِنْ قُلتَ قال الله قال رسوله   همزوكَ هَمْزَ الُمنكِرِ المتغالى
أو قُلتَ قال الصحابة والأولى  تبع لهم فى القولِ والأعمالِ
أو قُلتْ قال الشّافعى وأحمد   وأبو حنيفه و الإمام الغالى
صدّوا عن وحى الإله ودينه   واحتالوا على حرام بالأحلال
يا أمةً لعبتْ بدين نبيهـا   كتلاعب الصبيـان فى الأوحالِ

(تعجبني جدًا هذه الأبيات ؛ لأنهـا تحكي واقعًا مُرًّا أليمًا نحياه ، والله المستعان )

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن نعمة

> جزاك الله خيرا 
> 
> نصيبك من حبيب في حياة كنصيبك من خيال في منام
> هذا يعد افضل بيت سمعته لأسباب منها انه كان يشغلني أمر دنيوي وكنت أفكر فيه كثيرا فلما ضاق الأمر بي سمعت شيخنا يقوله 
> فاعجبني جدا وقتها بعد تأمله وكان على قلبي بردا وسلما


 
أبا زياد 
البيت الذي ذكرت صوابه هكذا 
نصيبك في حياتك من حبيب  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نصيبك في منامك في خيال

سلمت أناملك

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

مَوتُ التَّقِي حياةٌ لا نفاذَ لها ... قَدْ مَاتَ قوم وهُم في النّاس أحياء

----------


## دحية الكلبى

للقاضي عبد الوهاب المالكي (وفيات الأعيان ) 3/221
متى يصل العطاش إلى ارتواءٍ ... إذا استقت البحار من الركايا
ومن يثني الأصاغر عن مرادٍ ... وقد جلس الأكابر في الزوايا
وأن ترفع الوضعاء يوماً ... على الرفعاء من إحدى الرزايا
إذا استوت الأسافل والأعالي ... فقد طابت منادمة المنايا

----------


## أبو مساعد

موضوع طيب..بارك الله فيك...
من الأبيات التي أعجبتني...قول الشاعر:
لولا المشقة ساد الناس كلهم.... ....الجود يفقر والإقدام قتّال

----------


## أبو مساعد

وكذلك أيضاً...أبيات الجرجاني في أهل العلم..ومنها قوله:
ولو أن اهل العلم صانوه صانهم.....ولو عظّموه في النفوس لعظّما
ولكن أهانوه وهانوا ودنّسوا.....محياه بالأطماع حتّى تجهّما

----------


## العفالقي

كل من لاقيت يشكو دهره @ ليت شعري هذه الدنيا لمن !!؟

----------


## أبا إبراهيم عبدالرحمن

مناجاة رائعة

لبست ثوب الرجا والناس قد رقدوا (***) وقمت أشكو إلى مولاي مـا أجـد 

وقلت يا عُدتي فـي كـل نائبـة (***) ومن عليه لكشف الضـر أعتمـد 

أشكو إليك أمـورًا أنـت تعلمهـا (***) مالي على حملها صبرٌ ولا جلـدُ 

وقد مددت يـدي بالـذل مبتهـلاً (***) إليك يا خير من مُـدتْ إليـه يـد 

فـلا تردَّنَّهـا يـا رب خائـبـةً (***) فبحر جودك يروي كل مـا يـردُ

----------


## أبو فهد السمراني

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 

ومما يعجبني 

تراه اذا ما جئته متهللا 
كأنك تعطيه الذي أنت سائله 
فلو لم يكن في كفه غير روحه 
لجاد بها فليتق الله سائله 
تعود بسط الكف حتى لو انه 
أراد انقباضا لم تطعه أنامله

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

> *((في ذم العشق والعاشقين ))* 
> 
> *وما في الأرض أشـقى مــــن مـــحب … و إن وجد الهوى عـــــذب المـــذاق* 
> *تراه باكيـــا فـــي كــل و قـــت … مخافـــة فرقــــةٍ أو إشتيـــــاق* 
> *فيبكـــي إن نـــأوا شوقـــا إليهـم … و يبكي إن دنـــوا خوف الفـــــراق*
> *فتسخـــن عينـــه عنــد التلاقــى … و تسخن عينـــه عنــد الفـــــراق*


لا إله إلا الله ، ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله ....
لولا الهوى ماذل في الأرض عاشق ، ولكن عزيز العاشقين ذليل ....
سكران بدون شرب الخمر ، ولكن حديثها هو جرعة الخمر ...

----------


## راجية الفردوس الأعلى

بارك الله فيكم فكرة جيدة.
أكثر بيت كان له وقعا عجييييييييييييي  ييبا في حياتي!!

******فمن لم يكن شحيحا بوقته == تركه الناس على الأرض عريانا مفلسا

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

> بارك الله فيكم فكرة جيدة.
> أكثر بيت كان له وقعا عجييييييييييييي  ييبا في حياتي!!
> 
> 
> ******فمن لم يكن شحيحا بوقته == تركه الناس على الأرض عريانا مفلسا


هذا البيت غريب جدا !!!!
تعسر على فهمه قليلا  :Smile: 
*
*
يقول داود الطائي 
بين سف الفتيت ، و أكل الخيز قراءة ( خمسين آية ) 
آسف على خروجي عن الموضوع

----------


## الورقات

> السلام عليكم هذه اول مشاركة 
> مررت على المروؤة و هي نبكي فقلت على ما تنتحب الفتاة 
> فقالت كيف لا ابكي ......................?


وعليك السلام 

مررتُ على المروءةِ وهي تبكي * فقلتُ على ما تنتحبُ الفتاةُ ؟ 
فقالت كيف لا أبكي وأهلي * جميــعاً دون خلق الله ماتوا !

----------


## الورقات

> محاولة خجولة!!!
> 
> علمُ العليم وعقلُ العاقل اختلفا *** مَنْ ذا الذي منهما قد أحرز الشـرفَ؟
> فالعلمُ قال: أنـا أحرزتُ غايتهُ *** والعقلُ قال: أنـا الرحمنُ بـي عُرِفَ
> فـأومأَ العلـمُ إيماءً وقـال له *** بأيِّـنا الرحمـنُ في فـرقانـه اتصفَ
> فبان للعقـلِ أنَّ العلمَ سيِّـدهُ *** فقبَّـلَ العقـلُ رأسَ العلم وانصـرفَ


هذه الأبيات ذكرها النبهاني في أول شرحه على البيقونية ( النخبة النبهانية ) ونسبها لـ "بعضهم " ولم يُحدد ، 

لكن البيت الثالث فيه كذا : 
فأفصح العلم إفصاحاً وقال له * بأينا الله في فرقانه اتصفا

وهي عند النبهاني مكتوبة بألف في آخر الكلمات لا بالفتحة ، وهي ألف الإطلاق ( أي إطلاق الروي ) وهو الصواب .

----------


## الورقات

ومن الأبيات التي أحبها وأذكرها أحياناً إذا خرجتُ .. قول بعضهم :

وكنتَ متى أرسلتَ طرفك رائداً * لقلبك يوماً أتعبتك المناظرُ ! 
رأيتَ الذي لا كُلَهُ أنت قادرٌ * عليه ولا عن بعضهِ أنتَ صابرُ ! 


صدق صدق

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

يقول الإمام الشافعي :

تَوَكَّلتُ في رِزقي عَلى اللَهِ خالِقي   ***    وَأَيقَنتُ أَنَّ اللَهَ لا شَكَّ رازِقي
وَما يَكُ مِن رِزقي فَلَيسَ يَفوتَني   ***    وَلَو كانَ في قاعِ البِحارِ العَوامِقِ
سَيَأتي بِهِ اللَهُ العَظيمُ بِفَضلِهِ    ***   وَلَو لَم يَكُن مِنّي اللِسانُ بِناطِقِ
فَفي أَيِّ شَيءٍ تَذهَبُ النَفسُ حَسرَةً    ***   وَقَد قَسَمَ الرَحمَنُ رِزقَ الخَلائِقِ

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن نعمة

من أجمل الأبيات أبيات المتنبي :




أرق ٌ على أرق ٍ ومثلي يـــأرق ** وجوى يزيد وعبرة تــــــترقرق 


جهد الصبابة أن تكون كما أرى **عيــن مســـــهدة وقلب يخـــــفق 


مالاح برق أو ترنم طـــــــــائر ** إلا أنثنيـــت ولي فــــؤاد شـــــيّق 


جربت من نار الهوى ماتنـطفي ** نار الغضـــــى وتكل عمّا تحرق 


وعذلت أهل العشق حتى ذقــته ** فعجبت : كيف يموت من لايعشق؟

----------


## طالبة العلم

بكيت على سرب القطا إذ مررن  ***   بي فقلت ومثلي بالبكـاء جديـر 
أسرب القطا هل من يعير جناحه ! ***   لعلي إلى مـن قد هويت أطـير !!

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

> أرق ٌ على أرق ٍ ومثلي يأرق ** وجوى يزيد وعبرة تـترقرق 
> جهد الصبابة أن تكون كما أرى **عين مسـهدة وقلب يـفق 
> مالاح برق أو ترنم طـائر ** إلا أنثنيـت ولي فـؤاد شـيّق 
> جربت من نار الهوى ماتنطفي ** نار الغضى وتكل عمّا تحرق 
> وعذلت أهل العشق حتى ذقـته ** فعجبت : كيف يموت من لايعشق؟





> بكيت على سرب القطا إذ مررن *** بي فقلت ومثلي بالبكـاء جديـر 
> أسرب القطا هل من يعير جناحه ! *** لعلي إلى مـن قد هويت أطـير !!


أبياتٌ جميلة ، جملكم الله بالتقوى والعمل الصالح ..

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن نعمة

شكرا لذائقتك يا أختاه

أما هذه الأبيات فهي لعروة ابن أذينة الفقيه المحدث شيخ الامام مالك 
فتوقفوا معها :
وتأملوا البيت الأخير !!!!!!!!

*إن التي زعمت فؤادك ملّهاخلقت هواك كما خلقت هوى لها*
*فبك الذي زعمت بها وكلاكمايبدي لصاحبه الصبابة كلها*
*ويبيت بين جوانجي حب لهالو كان تحت فراشها لأقلها*
*ولعمرها لو كان حبك فوقهايوما وقد ضحيت إذن لأظلها*
*وإذا وجدت لها وساوس سلوةشفع الفؤاد إلى الضمير فسلها*
*بيضاء باكرها النعيم فصاغهابلباقة فأدقها وأجلها*
*منعت تحيتها فقلت لصاحبي ما كان أكثرها لنا وأقلها*
*فدنا فقال : لعلها معذورة  من أجل رقبتها ! فقلت : لعلها*

----------


## ابوعبدالله البدارين

ومن المصائب والمصائب جمةُ          حبس الجماعة في انتظار الواحد

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن نعمة

أكذِّبُ طرفي عنك في كلِّ ماأرى
وتسمعُ أذني عنكِ ماليس يُسمـعُ 
ولم أسكنِ الأرضَ التي تسكنينها
لكي لا يقولوا صابرٌ ليس يجزع 
فلا كَبِدِي تبلى ولا لـكِ رحمـةٌ
ولا عنكِ إقصارٌ ولا فيكِ مطمع 
لقيتُ أمورًا فيك لم ألـق مثلهـا
وأعظمُ منهـا منـكِ ماأتوقـع ! 
فلا تسأليني في هـواكِ زيـادةً
فأيسـرُهُ يُجـزي وأدنـاه يُقنـع

----------


## أبوأنس الجارا

قول إيليا أبو ماضي..
قال الليالي جرعتني علقما.. قلت ابتسم لئن جرعت العلقما
إلى أن ختمها بقوله
قال ابتسم لوكان بينك والردى شبر فإنك بعد لن تتبسما
طبعا القصيدة بأكملها جميلة جداً

                    وشكرا

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

*ليتني كنت معكم فأفوز فوزا عظيما*
*أتابعكم من الحجاز وقلبي معكم*
*أيها الراكب الميمم أرضي*
*أقري السلام من بعضي لبعضي*
*فإن جسمي كما تراه بأرضي*
*وفؤادي ومالكيه بأرضي*

----------


## أسامة شبل السنة

يقول أبو الطيب المتنبي 
على قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم           وتأتي على قدر الكرام المكارم
وتعضم في عين الصغير صغارها             وتصغر في عين العظيم العظائم

----------


## الفضي

أموال لذوي الميراث نجمعها       ...   و ديارنا لخراب الدهر نبنيها

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال ابو العتاهية رحمه الله 
تبارك الله وجلّ الله        اعظم مافاهت به الافواه

----------


## نبض الإيمان

::


شكـــوتُ إلى وكــيعٍ ســـوء حـــفظــي 
فأرشـــدنـــي إلـــى تــــرك المعاصــي

وأخــــبرنـــي بــأن العــلـــم نـــورٌ 
ونـــــور الله لا يـــُهـــدى لعــاصـــي

::

----------


## بنغازي

فإن سلّمني الله                            وبالصنع تولاّني
وأولاني خلاصاً جا                  معاً شملي بخلصاني
وأرآني أودَّائي                            وآواني لإيواني
وأوطأني أوطاني                         وأعطاني أعطاني
وأخلى ذرعي الدهر                      وخلاَّني وخلاّني
فإني لا أجدُّ العو                      د ما عاد الجديدان
إلى الغربة حتى                   تغرب الشمس بشروان

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

أنا العبد الذي كسب الذنوبا ** *وصدته الأماني أن يتوبا* 
*أنا العبد الذي أضحى حزينا *** *على زلاته قلقا كئيبا*
*أنا العبد الذي سطرت عليه *** *صحائف لم يخف فيها الرقيبا* 
*أنا العبد المسئ عصيت سرا *** *فما لي الآن لا أبدي النحيبا*
*أنا العبد المفرط ضـ ** ـاع عمري* *فلم أرع الشبيبة والمشيبا* 
*أنا العبد الغريق بلج بحر *** *أصيح لربما ألقى مجيبا* 
*أنا العبد السقيم من الخطايا *** *وقد أقبلت التمس الطبيبا* 

*أنا العبد المخلف عن أناس* *حووا ** من كل معروف نصيبا* 
*أنا العبد الشريد ظلمت نفسي *** *وقد وافيت بابكم منيبا* 
*أنا العبد الفقير مددت كفي *** *إليكم فادفعوا عني الخطوبا* 
*أنا الغدار كم عاهدت عهدا *** *وكنت على الوفاء به كذوبا* 
*أنا المقطوع فارحمني وصلني *** *ويسر منك لي فرجا قريبا* 
*أنا المضطر أرجو منك عفوا *** *ومن يرجو رضاك فلن يخيبا*

----------


## ابو نصار

وقد صور الشاعر حافظ إبراهيم هذا الموقف
               بهذه الأبيات الشعرية الرائعة:




وَرَاعَ صَاحِبَ كِسْرَى أَنْ رَأَى عُمَراً = بَيْنَ الرَّعِيَّـةِ عُطْـلاً وَهْـوَ رَاعِيْــهَا 
وَعَـهْدُهُ بِمُلُـوكِ الفُرْسِ أَنَّ لَهَـا = سُوْراً مِنْ الجُنْدِ وَالحُرَّاسِ يَحْمِيْـهَا 
رَآهُ مُسْتَغْـرِقـاً فِي نَوْمِهِ فَـرَأَى = فِيْـهِ الجَلاَلَةَ فِـي أَسْــمَى مَعَانِيْـهَا 
فَوْقَ الثَّرَى تَحْتَ ظِلِّ الدَّوْحِ مُشْتَمِلاً = بِبُرْدَةٍ كَادَ طُوْلِ العَهْدِ يُبْلِيْهَا 
فَهَـانَ فِي عَيْنِهِ مَا كَـــانَ يُكْبِـرُهُ = مِـنَ الأَكَاسِرَ وَالدُّنْيَـــا بِأيْدِيْـــهَا 
وَقَـالَ قَـوْلَةَ حَقٍّ أَصْبَحَتْ مَـــثَلاً = وَأَصْبَحَ الجِيْلُ بَعْدَ الجِيْلِ يَرْوِيْـهَا 
أَمِنْتَ لَمَّا أَقَمْتَ العَـدْلَ بَيْنَهُمُ = فَنِمْتَ نَوْمَ قَرِيْرِ العَيْـنِ هَانِيْـهَا

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

قال الوزير الصالح المفسّر الإمام : ابن هبيرة - رحمـه الله - :  
يا أيها الناس إني ناصح لكـم *** فعوا كلامي فإني ذو تجاريب 

لا تلهينكم الدنيا بزهـرتـهـا *** فما تدوم على حسن ولا طيب

وقوله:

والوقت أنفس ما عنيت بحفظه *** وأراه أسهل ما عليك يضـيع

وقوله: 
كل من جاء بـدين غـريب *** غير دين الإسلام فهو كذوب

وإذا عالم تكلف في القـول بلا *** سنة فـذاك الـمـريب

----------


## الطيب صياد

*و قد جمع الله الشتيتين بعدما *** يظنان كل الظن أن لا تلاقيا*

----------


## أم تميم

هَلاَّ خَلَوْتَ بِعَذْلِي يَوْمَ تَنْصَحُنِي *** إِنَّ النَّصِـيحَةَ بَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ تَقْرِيْعُ
قَطَعْتَ حَبْلَ إِِخَاءٍ كَـانَ مُتَّصِلاً *** وَكُلُّ مَنْ قَطَعَ الإِخْوَانَ مَقْطُوْعُ

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

> محاولة خجولة!!!
> 
> علمُ العليم وعقلُ العاقل اختلفا *** مَنْ ذا الذي منهما قد أحرز الشـرفَ؟
> فالعلمُ قال: أنـا أحرزتُ غايتهُ *** والعقلُ قال: أنـا الرحمنُ بـي عُرِفَ
> فـأومأَ العلـمُ إيماءً وقـال له *** بأيِّـنا الرحمـنُ في فـرقانـه اتصفَ
> فبان للعقـلِ أنَّ العلمَ سيِّـدهُ *** فقبَّـلَ العقـلُ رأسَ العلم وانصـرفَ


 أحفظ هذه الأبيات منذ أيام الصبا ، دون أعرف القائل ، فكيف يقول الأخ الكريم إنها محاولة خجولة؟

----------


## طالبة العلم

لبست ثوب الرجا والناس قد رقدوا (***) وقمت أشكو إلى مولاي مـا أجـد 

وقلت يا عُدتي فـي كـل نائبـة (***) ومن عليه لكشف الضـر أعتمـد 

أشكو إليك أمـورًا أنـت تعلمهـا (***) مالي على حملها صبرٌ ولا جلـدُ 

وقد مددت يـدي بالـذل مبتهـلاً (***) إليك يا خير من مُـدتْ إليـه يـد 

فـلا تردَّنَّهـا يـا رب خائـبـةً (***) فبحر جودك يروي كل مـا يـردُ

----------


## طالبة العلم

> لبست ثوب الرجا والناس قد رقدوا (***) وقمت أشكو إلى مولاي مـا أجـد 
> 
> وقلت يا عُدتي فـي كـل نائبـة (***) ومن عليه لكشف الضـر أعتمـد 
> 
> أشكو إليك أمـورًا أنـت تعلمهـا (***) مالي على حملها صبرٌ ولا جلـدُ 
> 
> وقد مددت يـدي بالـذل مبتهـلاً (***) إليك يا خير من مُـدتْ إليـه يـد 
> 
> فـلا تردَّنَّهـا يـا رب خائـبـةً (***) فبحر جودك يروي كل مـا يـردُ


كلمات الشيخ العابد الزاهد.. أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن علي بن يوسف الشيرازي 

 رحمة الله عليه وغفر الله لنا وله

----------


## طالبة العلم

يا من يرجى في الشدائد كلها *** يا من إليه المشتكى والمفزعُ
  ما لي سوى قرعي لبابك سلما *** فإذا رددت فأي باب أقرعُ

----------


## وليد الفرشوطي

صاف الكرام فخير من صافيته *** من كان ذا أدب وكان ظريفا
واحـــــذر مـــؤاخــاة اللئيم فإنه *** يبدي القبيح وينكر المعروفا
إن الكـــريم وإن تضعضع حاله *** فالخـــــلق منه لايزال شريفا
والنــــــــاس مثل دراهـــم قلبتها *** فأصبت منها فضة وزيوفا

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

خض غمار الهول غوصاً  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنما لؤلؤ التيجان في بحر المنايا
إنما الدنيا جـهاداً من ينم  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يومه داسته اقـدام الرزايا

----------


## ابومصعب الكويتي

إن من الشعر لحكمة:
لديّ ثلاث مجموعات من الابيات أعجبيتني كثيرا 

أمــــا الاولـــــى:

دَعِ الايامَ تفعل ما تشاءُ.............وطِ  ْ نفسا إذا حكم القضاءُ

واذا نزل القضاء بأرض قوم .......فلا أرضٌ تقيهِمْ ولا سمــاءُ


وامـــا الثانية :

وعَيّرنــي الاعــداءُ والعيبُ فيهمُ.....فليس بعـــارٍ أن يقال: ضريرُ

إذا أبصــر المرءُ المروءة والتُقى ..... فعمــى العينين ليس يضيـــرُ

رأيت العمى أجرا وذخرا وعصمةً.... وإني الى تلك الثلاث :فقيـــــرُ


امــا الاخيرة 
فما قاله قطري بن الفجاءة وهو يحث نفسه على الاقدام في المعركة :من اجمل الابيات

فإنكِ إنْ سألتِ بقاء يوم ......على الاجل لك : لن تُطــاعِ

فصبرا في مجال الموت صبرا .....فما نيــلُ الخلود بمستطاعِ

وما للمرء خيــرٌ في حياةٍ .....اذا ما عُـدّ من سَقطِ المتاعِ

----------


## ابوالبراء الازدي

يا عابد الحرمين لو أبصرتنا              لعلمت أنك في العبادة تلعب
من كان يخضب خده بدموعه          فنحورنا بدمائنا تتخضب
أوكان يتعب خيله في باطل            فخيولنا يوم الصبيحة تتعب
ريح العبيرلكم ونحن عبيرنا           رهج السنابك والغبار الأطيب
ولقد أتانا من مقال نبينا                قول صحيح صادق لا يكذب
لا يستوي وغبار خيل اللّه في           أنف امرئ ودخان نار تَلَهَّبُ
هذا كتاب اللّه ينطق بيننا              ليس الشهيد بميت لا يكذب

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

> صاف الكرام فخير من صافيته *** من كان ذا أدب وكان ظريفا
> واحـــــذر مـــؤاخــاة اللئيم فإنه *** يبدي القبيح وينكر المعروفا
> إن الكـــريم وإن تضعضع حاله *** فالخـــــلق منه لايزال شريفا
> والنــــــــاس مثل دراهـــم قلبتها *** فأصبت منها فضة وزيوفا


 ماشاء الله ...
هذه الأبيات أعجبتني كثيرا ..
جزاك الله خيرا ....

----------


## الحافظة

: من شعر أبو العتاهية : 
ألاً للموتِ كأْسٌ أيُّ كَاسِ = وأنْتَ لِكَأْسِهِ لاَ بُدَّ حَاسِ  
إلى كَمْ، والمَعادُ إلى قَريبٍ = تذكِرُ بالمعَادِ وأنتَ ناسِ 

وكمْ منْ عِبرة ٍ أصْبَحتَ فِيهَا = يلِينُ لَهَا الحَدِيدُ وأَنتَ قَاسِ  
بأيِّ قُوى ً تظنُّكَ ليْسَ تبْلَى = وقدْ بليَتْ عَلَى الزَّمَنِ الرَّوَاسِي  
ومَا كُلُّ الظُّنُونِ تكُونُ حَقّاً = ولاَ كُلُّ الصَّوَابِ عَلَى القياسِ 

وكلُّ مخيلة ٍ رُفعتْ لعينٍ = لهَا وَجْهانِ مِنْ طَمَعٍ وَيَاسِ  
وَفي حُسنِ السّريرَة ِ كُلّ أُنْسٍ = وَفي خُبثِ السّريرَة ِ كُلّ بَاسِ  
وَلم يَكُ مُنَيَة ٌ، حَسَداً وَبَغْياً = ليَنْجُو مِنْهُمَا رَأساً برَاسِ  
ومَا شيءٌ بأخلَقَ أنْ تراهُ = قَليلاً مِنْ أخي ثِقَة ٍ، مُؤاسِ  
وَما تَنْفَكّ مِنْ دُوَلٍ تَرَاهَا، = تنقَّلُ منْ أنَاسِ فِي أُنَاسِ

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

[quote=الحافظة;288848] 
وكمْ منْ عِبرة ٍ أصْبَحتَ فِيهَا = يلِينُ لَهَا الحَدِيدُ وأَنتَ قَاسِ  
[/quote

الله المستعان ... الله المستعان ...
و الله تمر بنا العبر العظام ( تذل عندها الجبال ) ولا يتحرك فينا شيء ...
و الله هو موت القلوب ، وسيطرت الأهواء على النفوس ..
و الله المستعان ...

----------


## حارث البديع

ربما ليس اجمل بيت مرّ على 
لكنه أثر فيني:
فادرء الهم عن نفسك مااستطعت  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فحملانك الهموم جنون

----------


## أبو سراء

فاغفر ذنوبًا لا يضرك حجمُها ... واستُرْ على عَبدٍ رجاكَ لِتَستُرا
وهو بيت ورد في قصيدة عن مناسك الحج مطلعها:
يا مَنْ أتاه الناسُ كي يتطهروا  *... وأتيتُ فيهم كي أعودَ مُطَهَّرا
لكنني دون العبادِ جَميعِهِم  *... ذنبي عظيمٌ قد يَنُوءُ به الورى
فَطَمِعتُ فيكَ وجئتُ بيتك ضارعًا  *...  مُتضرعًا والعيبُ مني قد جرى
ناديتُ يا ألله فاقبل توبتي  *...  هَذِيْ صحيفةُ مَنْ تَجَنَّى وافترى
وخلعتُ ثوبيَ والحياةَ وما بها  *...  ولبستُ ثوبَ الفقرِ أشعثَ أغبرَا
أنا ما أتيتكُ بالصلاة فليس لي  *...  علمٌ ولا عملً ولا ما أذْكُرا
بل جئتُ بابكَ يا رحيمُ بِذَلَّتِي  *...  وبُكل هذا الدمعِ يجري أَنْهُرا
لبيك يا ألله فاقبلها إذًا  *...  مِنْ عائبٍ قد عابَ ثم استغفرا
وخطوتُ نحو البيتِ يسبقني فمي  *...  لِيُقَبِّلَ الحجرَ العتيقَ الأَنْورا
فلثمتُه وشفعتُها وأعدتُّها  *...  وكتبتُ في سِفر المحبة أسْطُرا
وبدأتُ أسعى حوله متثاقلاً  *...  فمعي ذنوبُ المشرقين وما ورا
فإذا رَمَلْتُ . أقضًّ ذنبي كاهلي  *...  وإذا مشيتُ . فَمَنْ سِوايَ مُقَصِّرا
يا وحشتي ، لا شيءَ أحمِلُه معي  *...  غيرَ الذي كتب الملاكُ وسَطَّرا
يا ربُّ ، إني قد أتيتكُ راكعًا  *... عند المقام ، مُسَبِّحًا ومُكَبِّرا
فاغفر ذنوبًا لا يضُرُّك حَجْمُها  *...  واسْتُرْ على عبدٍ رجاك لِتَسْتُرا
وهي قصيدة طويلة

----------


## صالح الطريف

تصد وتنأى عن حبيبك دائما
 فأين عن الأحباب ويحك تذهب

----------


## أبو حسّان محمد الذّهبي

وكن إمّا قرين أخ وفيٍّ ** أمين الغيب أو عش الوحاد

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> ومن ذلك أيضًا قول أبي الطيب:
> 
> أَفَاضِلُ النَّاسِ أَغْراضٌ لذا الزَّمَنِ *** يَخْلُو من الهمِّ أخلاهم مِن الفِطَنِ


منذ اكثر من عام ، وأنا اتمنى أن أعرف معنى هذا البيت ! فمن يتفضل مشكورا بتوضيح معناه .
وهذه ابيات جميلة معبرة :

وزهدني في الناس معرفتي بهم *** وطول اختباري صاحبا بعد صاحب
فلم ترني الأيام خـلًّأ تسـرني *** مباديه إلا سـاءني في العـواقب
ولا قلتُ أرجوه لكشف ملمة *** من الدهر إلا كان إحدى المصائب

----------


## الحافظة

أختي الأمل الراحل وجدت شرحا لهذا البيت أسأل الله أن ينفعك به 
أَفَاضِلُ النَّاسِ أَغْراضٌ لذا الزَّمَنِ *** يَخْلُو من الهمِّ أخلاهم مِن الفِطَنِ 
 
يقول العكبري في شرح هذا البيت : أغراض: جمع غرض، وهو الهدف الذي يرمى به. والفطن: جمع فطنة، وهي العقل والذكاء. والمعنى: يقول: الفضلاء من الناس للزمان، كالأغراض يرميهم بنوائبه وصروفه، ويقصدهم بالمحن، فلا يزالون محزونين، وإنما يخلو من الحزن والفكر من كان خالياً من الفطنة والبصيرة. وهذا من أحسن الكلام، وهو من كلام الحكيم. قال الحكيم: على قدر الهمم تكون الهموم، وذلك أن العاقل يفكر في عواقب الأمور، فلايزال مهموماً، وأما الجاهل فلايفكر في شيء من هذا.

----------


## ابوالبراء الازدي

*فيا ربي إن حانت وفاتي فلا تكن *** على شرجع يُعلى بخضر**المطارف**ولكن قبري بطن نسر مقيله *** بجو السماء في نسور**عواكف**وأمسي شهيداً ثاوياً في عصابة *** يصابون في فج من الأرض**خائف**فوارس من عدنان ألف بينهم *** تُقى الله نزالون عند**التزاحف**إذا فارقوا دنياخم فارقوا الأذى *** وصاروا إلى ميعاد ما**في المصاحف**==============================  ====================**أمولى الموالي ليس غيرك لي مولى *** وما أحدٌ يا رب منك**بذا أولى**تبرأت من حولي إليك وقوتي *** فكن قوتي في مطلبي وكن**الحولا**وهب لي رضىً ما لي سوى ذاك مبتغى *** ولو لقيت نفسي على**ليله الهولا*

----------


## العقل العربي

وإِنِّي لَمُقْتَادٌ جَوَادِي، وقَاذِفٌبِهِ وبِنَفْسي العَامَ إِحْدَى المَقَاذِفِلأكسِبَ مَالاً، أَوْ أَؤُولَ إلى غِنى ًمِنَ اللَّهِ يَكْفِينِي عُدَاة َ الخَلاَئِفِمخافة َ دنيا رثَّة ٍ أنْ تميلَنيكَمَا مَالَ فِيهَا الهَالِكُ المُتَجَانِفُفياربِّ إنْ حانَتْ وفاتي فلاَ تكَنْعلى شرجعٍ يعلَى بدكنِ المطارفِوَلَكِنْ أَحِنْ يَوْمِي شَهِيداً وَعُقْبَة ًيُصَابُونَ في فَجٍّ مِنَ الأرْضِ خَائِفِعَصَائِبُ مِنْ شَتَّى ، يُؤَلِّفُ بَيْنَهُمْهُدَى اللهِ، نَزّالُونَ عِنْدَ المَوَاقِفِإِذَا فَارَقُوا دُنْيَاهُمُ فَارَقُوا الأذَىوصارُوا إلى موعودِ مَا في المصاحفِفأقتلَ قعصاً، ثمَّ يُرمَى بأعظُميكَضِعْفِ الخَلَى بَيْنَ الرِّيَاحِ العَوَاصِفِويُصْبِحَ قَبْرِي بَطْنَ نَسْرٍ مَقِيلُهُبِجَوِّ السَّمَاءِ في نُسُورٍ عَوَائِفِ


الطرماح
? - 125 هـ / ? - 743 م
الطِّرمَّاح بن حكيم بن الحكم، من طيء.
شاعر إسلامي فحل، ولد ونشأ في الشام، وانتقل إلى الكوفة فكان معلماً فيها. واعتقد مذهب (الشراة) من الأزارقة (الخوارج).
واتصل بخالد بن عبد الله القسري فكان يكرمه ويستجيد شعره.
وكان هجاءاً، معاصراً للكميت صديقاً له، لا يكادان يفترقان.
قال الجاحظ: (كان قحطانياً عصبياً).

----------


## العقل العربي

الطرماح بن حكيم

وإِنِّي لَمُقْتَادٌ جَوَادِي، وقَاذِفٌ


بِهِ وبِنَفْسي العَامَ إِحْدَى المَقَاذِفِ
لأكسِبَ مَالاً، أَوْ أَؤُولَ إلى غِنى ًمِنَ اللَّهِ يَكْفِينِي عُدَاة َ الخَلاَئِفِمخافة َ دنيا رثَّة ٍ أنْ تميلَنيكَمَا مَالَ فِيهَا الهَالِكُ المُتَجَانِفُفياربِّ إنْ حانَتْ وفاتي فلاَ تكَنْعلى شرجعٍ يعلَى بدكنِ المطارفِوَلَكِنْ أَحِنْ يَوْمِي شَهِيداً وَعُقْبَة ًيُصَابُونَ في فَجٍّ مِنَ الأرْضِ خَائِفِعَصَائِبُ مِنْ شَتَّى ، يُؤَلِّفُ بَيْنَهُمْهُدَى اللهِ، نَزّالُونَ عِنْدَ المَوَاقِفِإِذَا فَارَقُوا دُنْيَاهُمُ فَارَقُوا الأذَىوصارُوا إلى موعودِ مَا في المصاحفِفأقتلَ قعصاً، ثمَّ يُرمَى بأعظُميكَضِعْفِ الخَلَى بَيْنَ الرِّيَاحِ العَوَاصِفِويُصْبِحَ قَبْرِي بَطْنَ نَسْرٍ مَقِيلُهُبِجَوِّ السَّمَاءِ في نُسُورٍ عَوَائِفِ

----------


## العقل العربي

المعذرة...
 خبرتي بالحاسب ضعيفة ولاأعرف كيف أفرق الأبيات.

----------


## عبدالله أبو عامر

وتكبر في عين الصغير صغارها وتصغر في عين العظيم العظائم

----------


## الأمل الراحل

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الحافظة ورفع قدرك ، وكتب اجرك .
،
ولا شيء يدوم فكن حديثًا ،،، جميل الذكر ، فالدنيا حديث

----------


## سيدة ريفية

كثيرة جدا الأبيات التي تستوقفني ..
اردد مؤخرا :
هل تتركني يا ترى *** والكون حوته يداك ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن من دمشق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بيتٌ أردّدُ قلتُهُ في أبياتٍ منذ زمن:
قلّتِ الآثامُ أو كثُـرَتْ****** ما لنا شيءٌ سوى رحمتِكْ

----------


## الجسارى

*لسانُكَ عقربٌ، فإذا أصابَتْ   ــــ سواكَ، فأنتَ أوّلُ منْ تُصِيبُ*

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

هِيَ الدُّنْيَا تَقُولُ بِمِلْءٍ فِيهَا ... حَذَارِ حَذَارِ مِنْ بَطْشِيَ وَفَتكي 
 فَلاَ يَغْرُرْكُمُ مِنِّي ابْتِسامٌ ... فَقَوْلي مُضْحِكٌ وَالْفِعلُ مُبْكي

----------


## أبومروة

هذا البيت أعجبني بل وآلمني أيضاًَ قول الشاعر
مررت بالمروءة وهي تبكي *** فقلت علام تنتحب الفتاة
فقالت :كيف لاأبــكي  *** وأهليدون خلق الله ماتوا

----------


## بنغازي

اخوتي ارغب ان ادخل المنافسة ب" الضربة القاضيه" فقولوا لي ما رأيكم بما سأنقله ؟؟
******************************  **************
هذه قصيدة للشاعر أحمد الشارف 
******************************
مـناجـاة الـروح

رفرفي في الكون يا أيـ
ـتها النفس العريقة

واجمعي الرحلة واستجـ
ـلي بها نفس الحقيقية


جاءت الدنيا بقوم
أكثروا فيك الجدالا

وكتاب الله من أمـ
ـرك لم يترك مجالا

إنما يختلس الشا
عر ما كان محالا


وإلى حب المناجا
ة دعاه الأشتياق

ليس بالبدع مناجا
ة من النفس المشوقة




لم نجد في البحث ما نر
جو به كشف الغطاء

لم يكن وصفك إلا
في خيال الشعراء

أين وحي العقل في الأيـ
ـمان من وحي السماء

ليس للناس على ما
قيل في الروح اتفاق

غير أن الطبع ميـ
ـال إلى كشف الحقيقة




رفرفي في الكون يا أيـ
ـتها الروح الزكية

ليت شعري هل تناجيـ
ـنا بأسرار خفية

غير ما تبديه أفكا
ر العقول الفلسفية

فهي لا تعلم من أمـ
ـرك إلا ما يطاق

لا تني في جانب التنـ
ـقيب مادمت مطيقه




حلقي في عالم الأر
واح يا ذات الخلود

في جمال الكون قد
شاهدت أسرار الوجود

رفرفي في حضرة الإ
طلاق من تلك القيود

كان إفلاتك منها
بعد أن ضاق النطاق

وبذاك العالم العلـ
ـوي أصبحت طليقه




حومي في الكون واستبـ
ـقي لدى التنقيب ساعة

واسألي الروح التي كا
نت على رأي الجماعة

واستزيدي من ذوي التفـ
ـكير أصحاب اليراعة

هل تعودين لمن كا
ن له منك فراق

لك قد كان رفيقاً
وله كنت رفيقه




نحمل الرأي على ما
قاله فيك ابن سينا

أنت كالورقاء تر
جيعاً وشوقاً وحنيناً

ولئن قضيت بالآ
لم في السجن سنينا

لك يوم النزع من حشـ
ـرجة الصدر انطلاق

وفجاج الرض قد كنـ
ـت بها غير طليقه




أخبرينا بعد ذاك الـ
ـنزع اين المستقر؟

هل على مقدار ما قـ
ـدمت من خير وشر؟

أو وجدت الأمر موكو
لاً إلى سر القدر؟

لست أدري ما إلى الـ
ـفهم من الأمر يساق

غير تسليم وتفو
يض إلى باري الخليقه




خبرينا عن مصير الأ
مر فيما قيل فيه

يحشر المرء على مت
كان في الدنيا عليه

أم رأيت الأمر في ما
قيل موكولاً إليه

بعد حكم الله حكم الـ
ـعقل زيغ واختلاق

لم يكن يظهر في تحـ
ـقيقه زجه الحقيقه




رفرفي في الكون يا أيـ
ـتها الروح النقية

فلنا ما لك لكن
لك فضل الأسبقية

أنت بعد النزع حقاً
صرت نفساً عبقرية

عل تعودين كما كـ
ـنا، ولا تم افتراق؟

فلك المرء شقيق
وله كنت شقيقه




هام أهل العلم في تذ
كار مأتي وآت

ليس للإنسان إلا
ما سعى نحو الحياة

هذه الأرواح لا تخـ
ـرج إلا بالصفات

حيث لا منع ولا
رد ولا ثم شقاق

لم يكن يترك من أعـ
ـمال ما ضيها دقيقه




ما تراه من سراب
لم يكن إلا سراب

كلما أغلق باب
نحوها يفتح باب

حيث لا منع ولا ر
د، ولا ثم حجاب

إنما الناس نيام
فإذا ماتوا أفاقوا

حينما تجلى لهم من
أمرهم كل حقيقه



******************************  *****

*بصراحة مارايك في هذا الابداع*

----------


## الحافظة

عش ما بدا لك آمناً .:. في ظلّ شاهقة القصور
يسعى إليك بما اشتهيـ .:. ـت لدى الرواح وفي البكور


فإذا النفوس تقعقعت .:. في ضيق حشرجة الصدور
فهناك تعلم موقناً .:. ما كنت إلاّ في غرور

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

شعب الجزائر مسلـم    و إلى العروبـة ينتسب
من قال حاد عن أصله    أو قال مات فقد كذب                     **لإبن باديس رحمه الله**

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

ها ؛ من يزيد فيزيد في أجره ...

----------


## الباجي ابو عبدالله

ساترك ماءكم من غير ورد      وذاك لكثرة الوارد فيه                                                                                 اذا سقط الذباب على طعام   رفعت يدي ونفسي تشتهيه                                                                            وتتجنب الاسود ورود ماء   اذا كان الكلاب ولغن فيه                                                                             ويرتجع الكريم خميص بطن      ولايرضى مساهمة السفيه

----------


## برهومه

*لو ساوت الدنيا جناح بعوضةٍ   ****  لم يسق منها الربُ ذا الكفرانِ
لكنها والله أحـقر عنــده  ****  من ذا الجناحِ القاصر الطيرانِ*

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

لا طيب للعيش ما دامت لذاته........... منغصة بادكار الموت والهرم .
وادكار اي تذكر واصله اذتكار ثم قلبت التاء دالا فصار اذ دكار ثم قلبت الذال المعجمة دالا مهملة فصار اددكار ثم ادغمت الدال في الدال ذكره شارح قطر الندى ص 131 ومعنى البيت ان الانسان لا يهنأ له بال ولا يستريح له خاطر  ولا يطيب له العيش ما دام يعقبه الموت والكبر والشيخوخة هذا في ايام الصفا والنقاء فما بالك في ايام القلق والحيرة !

----------


## أبو الصادق

ان الأمور لمن قد بات يطلبها .. فكيف تبقى اذا طلابها غابوا

----------


## ربيع الربيع

يفضي حياءً ويفضي من مهابته 
فما يكلم الا حين يبتسم

----------


## محب الهدى

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء فقد افدت من هذا الموضوع القيم بالفعل... 
وباب الشعر باب كبير وبحر واسع فيه الدرر .. والمكنون أكثر.... 
ومما أحبه من الشعر ...في باب الرقائق والتربية... ومن أجمل ما يحدوا بالنفوس ويحرك الهمم..
كلام ابن القيم في وصف دار الخلود والنعيم...نعم النعيم السرمدي..النعيم الذي لا يحول..نسأل الله من فضله...
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
*وما ذاك إلا غيرة أن ينالها**سوى   كفئها والرب بالخلق أعلم*
*وإن حجبت عنا بكل كريهة     * *وحفت بما يؤذي النفوس ويؤلم*
*فلله ما في حشوها من مسرة     * *وأصناف لذات بها يتنعم*
*ولله برد العيش بين خيامها       * *وروضاتها والثغر في الروض يبسم* 
*ولله واديها الذي هو موعد       المز**يد لوفد الحب لو كنت منهم*
*بذيالك الوادي يهيم صبابة      * *محب يري أن الصبابة مغنم*
*ولله أفراح المحبين عندما          * *يخاطبهم من فوقهم ويسلم* 
*ولله أبصار ترى الله جهرة        * *فلا الضيم يغشاها ولا هي تسأم*
*فيا نظرة أهدت إلى الوجه         نضرة* *أمن بعدها يسلو المحب المتيم*
*ولله كم من خيرة إن تبسمت    * *أضاء لها نور من الفجر أعظم*
*فيا لذة الأبصار إن هي أقبلت   * *ويا لذة الأسماع حين تكلم*
*ويا خجلة الغصن الرطيب إذا    انثنت* *ويا خجلة الفجرين حين تبسم*
*فإن كنت ذا قلب عليل بحبها   * *فلم يبق إلا وصلها لك مرهم*
*ولا سيّما في لثمها عند ضمها   * *وقد صار منها تحت جيدك معصم*
*تراه إذا أبدت له حسن وجهها  * *يلذ به قبل الوصال وينعم*
*تفكه منها العين عند إجتلائها    * *فواكه شتى طلعها ليس يعدم*
*عناقيد من كرم وتفاح جنة     * *ورمان أغصان به القلب مغرم*
*وللورد ما قد ألبسته خدودها  * *وللخمر ما قد ضمه الريق والفم*
*تقسم منها الحسن في جمع        واحد* *فيا عجبا من واحد يتقسم*
*لها فرق شتى من الحسن          أجمعت* *بجملتها إن السلو محرم*
*تذكر بالرحمن بمن هو ناظر      * *فينطق بالتسبيح لا يتلعثم*
*إذا قابلت جيش الهموم           بوجهها**تولي على أعقابه الجيش يهزم*
*فيا خاطب الحسناء إن كنت      راغبا**فهذا زمان المهر فهو المقدم*
*ولما جرى ماء الشاب               بغصنها**تيقن حقا انه ليس يهرم*
*وكن مبغضا للخائنات لحبها       * *فتحظى بها من دونهن وتنعم*
*وكن أيما ممن سواها فإنها           * *لمثلك في جنات عدن تأيم*
*وصم يومك الأدنى لعلك في غد   * *تفوز بعيد الفطر والناس صوم*
*وأقدم ولا تقنع بعيش منغص**فما     فاز باللذات من ليس يقدم*
*وأن ضاقت الدنيا عليك           بأسرها**ولم يك فيها منزل لك يعلم*
*فحي على جنات عدن             فإنها**منازلها الأولى وفيها المخيم*
*ولكننا سبي العدو فهل              ترى* *نعود إلى أوطاننا ونسلم*
*وقد زعموا أن الغريب إذا         نأى* *وشطت به أوطانه فهو مغرم*
*وأي اغتراب فوق غربتنا التي     * *لها أضحت الأعداء فينا تحكم*
*وحي على السوق الذي فيه        يلتقي* *المحـبـون ذاك السوق للقوم تعلم*
*فما شئت خذ منه بلا ثمن           لها* *فقد أسلف التجار فيه واسلموا*
*وحي على يوم المزيد الذي          بها**زيارة رب العرش فاليوم موسم*
*وحي على واد هنالك أفيح         * *وتربته من إذفر المسك أعظم*
*منابر من نور هناك وفضة          * *ومن خالص العقيان لا تتقصم*
*وكثبان مسك قد جعلن             مقاعدا**لمن دون أصحاب المنابر يعلم*
*فبينا هموا في عيشهم وسرورهم    * *وأرزاقهم تجري عليهم ونقسم*
*ذاهم بنور ساطع أشرقت            لها**بأقطارها الجنات لا يتوهم*
*تجلى لهم رب السماوات             جهرة* *فيضحك فوق العرش ثم يكلم*
*سلام عليكم يسمعون جميعهم        * *بآذانهم تسليمه إذ يسلم*
*يقول سلوني ما أشتهيتم فكل          ما**تريدون عندي أنني أنا أرحم*
*فقالوا جميعا نحن نسألك الرضا       * *فأنت الذي تولى الجميل وترحم*
*فيعطيهم هذا ويشهد جميعهم         * *عليه تعالى الله فالله أكرم*
*فيا بائعا هذا ببخس معجل          * *كأنك لا تدري بلى سوف تعلم*
*فإن كنت لا تدري فتلك مصيبة    * *وإن كنت تدري فالمصيبة أعظم*

----------


## أبو تمام الطائي

> من أجمل ما مر بي من الشعر قول أبي الطيب المتنبي:
> 
> ذُو العَقْلِ يَشْقَى في النعيمِ بعقْلِه ***** وأخو الجَهَالةِ في الشَّقاوَةِ يَنْعَمُ


البيت للطائي الأكبر وقد مررت به فتعلقت به

----------


## الباحث النحوي

لابن حزم:
 مناي من الدنيا علوم أبثها  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:                   وأنشرها في كل باد وحاضر  
 دعاء إلى القرآن والسنن التي  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:              تناسى رجال ذكرها في المحاضر  
 وألزم أطراف الثغور مجاهدا  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:                       إذا هيعة ثارت فأول نافر  
 لألقى حمامي مقبلا غير مدبر  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:                    بسمر العوالي والرقاق البواتر  
 كفاحا مع الكفار في حومة الوغى                 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأكرم موت للتفى قتل كافر  
 فيا رب لا تجعل حمامي بغيرها                    :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا تجعلني من قطين المقابر

----------


## الباحث النحوي

قال سليمان بن معبد يرثى يحيى بن معين:
أمن حدثان الدهر أنت مروع  وعينك من فرط الصبابة تدمع  
مرى دمعك المكنون ما ضمن الحشا  من الوجد تبكي تارة وتوجع
لئن هملت عيناك من لوعة الأسى  لمثل الذي أذرى دموعك يفجع  
وينفى الكرى حتى تبيت مسهدا  تراعى نجوم الليل مالك مهجع  
أَفْضِ عبراتٍ مِن شؤونك وانتحب   لخطب جليل إن قلبك موجع  
فقد عظمت في المسلمين زرية  غداة نعى الناعون يحيى فأسمعوا  
فقالوا بأنا قد دفناه في الثرى    فكاد فؤادى عندها يتصدع  
فقلت ولم أملك لعينى عبرة          ولا جزعا إنا إلى الله نرجع  
ألا في سبيل الله عُظْمُ رزيتى  بيحيى     إلى من نستريح ونفزع  
ومن ذا الذي يؤتى فينسأل بعده    إذا لم يكن للناس في العلم مقنع  
لقد كان يحيى في الحديث بقية  من السلف الماضين حين تقشعوا  
فلما مضى مات الحديث بموته  وأدرج في أكفانه العلم أجمع  
وصرنا حيارى بعد يحيى كأننا  رعية راع بثهم فتصدعوا  
أبى الصبر أنى لا أعاين مثله  يد الدهر ما نص الحجيج وأوضعوا  
وليس بمغن عنك دمع سفحته  ولكن إليه يستريح المفجع  
لعمرك ما للناس في الموت حيلة   ولا لقضاء الله في الخلق مدفع  
فلو أن مخلوقا نجا من حمامه  إذن لنجا منه النبي المشفع  
تعز به عن كل مَيْتٍ رُزِئْتَهُ  فرُزْءُ نبي الله أشجى وأوجع  
ولكنما أبكي على العلم إذ مضى  فما بعد يحيى فيه للناس مفزع  
سقى الله قبرا بالبقيع مجاورا  نبي الهدى غيثا يجود ويمرع  
فقد ترك الدنيا وفر بدينه  إلى الله حتى مات وهو ممتع  
وخار له ربي جوار نبيه  وذو العرش يعطى من يشاء ويمنع  
وإنى لأرجو أن يكون محمد  له شافعا يوم القيامة يشفع

----------


## أبو قتادة العماني

> أحفظ هذه الأبيات منذ أيام الصبا ، دون أعرف القائل ، فكيف يقول الأخ الكريم إنها محاولة خجولة؟


حياك الله أخي الكريم
أعوذ بالله أخي من أن أزعم بقولي: محاولة خجولة؛ بأن هذه الأبيات من تأليفي، كلا وألف كلا.
وإنما قصدت بذلك المحاولة بكتابة أجمل بيت مر عليَّ من الشعر، كما هو طلب أخينا (صاحب العنوان).
غفر الله لي ولك ولوالدينا

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

مصادر موثوقة تؤكد أن إسلاميين وسطيين يرفعون شعار الوسطية والشهادة يطلقون موقع مسلم أون لاين http://www.moslimonline.com/
رداً على إغلاق جمعية البلاغ القطرية لموقع إسلام أون لاين، وقد ضمّ الموقع كل الأبواب التي تغطي حقول المعرفة كافة، إضافة إلى إفراده العلوم الإسلامية بزوايا كبيرة.
وتمّ التركيز على القضية الفلسطينية والقضايا العربية من خلال إفرادها بأبواب تغطي الشأن كاملاً. 
ولم يتجاهل الموقع الزاوية الخبرية، حيث قدم للمتصفح زاوية خبرية تضعه في قلب الحدث وفي سعيه لنشر المعرفة، تم تجهيز الموقع بمكتبة ضخمة تلبي حاجات الباحثين على اختلاف أطيافهم. 
كما اهتم الموقع بشؤون المسلمين في العالم كله وأفرد لهم زاوية تطل من خلاله على أحوالهم.
ودخل الموقع إلى قلب الأسرة ليعالج قضاياها ويطلع على مشاكلها وشجونها.
وتابع الموقع جديدَ الاعلام والثقافة من خلال متابعة للمؤتمرات والندوات والفضائيات وجديد الكتب، ومضامين الصحف والمجلات. 
كل ذلك كان سعياً منه نحو خدمة القارئ من خلال موقع شامل نافع.

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر

تصـدر للتدريس كل مهوس *** بليد تسمى بالفقيه المدرس
فحق لأهل العلم أن يتمثلوا *** ببيت قديم شاع في كل مجلس
لقد هزلت حتى بدا من هُـزالها *** كلاها وحتى سامها كل مفلس

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر

قد يدرك المتأني بعض حاجته .... وقد يكون مع المستعجل الزلل

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر

لا تحسبن العلم ينفع وحده ما لم يتوج ربه بخلاق
فإذا رزقت خليقة محمودة فقد اصطفاك مقسم الأرزاق

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

ولقد لَقِيتُ الحادثاتِ فما جرى ... دمعي كما أجراه يوم فراقِ 
وَعَرَفْتُ أيامَ السرور فلم أجدْ ... كرجوعِ مُشْتاقٍ إِلى مُشْتاقِ

----------


## صالح الجسار

*لعبد الله بن المبارك رحمه الله في معاملة الأصدقاء:

إذا صَاحبَتْ َقَوْمًا أهلَ وِدٍّ*****فكُنْ لهمْ كَذِي الرَّحِمِ الشَّفِيقِ
ولا تـأخذْ بِزلَّةِ كُلِّ قَوْمٍ*****فَتَقْ  ُـدَ في الـزَّمَانِ بِـلا رَفِيقِ*

----------


## أسامة شبل السنة

ملء السنابل ينحنين تواضعا******* والفارغات رؤوسهن شوامخ

----------


## خلوصي

أتيتك بالفقر يا ذا الغنى  --  و أنت الذي لم تزل محسناً

----------


## أم موسى الأردن

صحابة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم
أعطـوا ضريبتهم للدين من دمهم **ونحن نزعـم نصـر الدين مجانـا
أعطو ضريبتهم صبـرا على محـنٍ ** صـاغت بـلالا وعـمارا وسلـمانَ
الليـل يعرفهم يبكـون فى وجـل **والحرب تعرفهم للخطـب فرسانا 
و اللـه يعرفهم أنصـار دعـوتـه ** والنـاس تعرفهـم للحق أعوانـا

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن باصريح

[size="6"]والشرك فاحذره فشرك ظاهر*** ذا القسم ليس بقابل الغفران
وهو اتخاذ الند للرحمـ***ـن أيا كان من حجر ومن انسان
يدعوه أو يرجوه ثم يخاف*** ويحبه كمحبة الديان
والله ما ساووهم بالله في*** خلق ولا رزق ولا احسان
فالله عندهم هو الخلاق والر***زاق مولى الفضل والاحسان
لكنهم ساووهم بالله في*** حب وتعظيم وفي ايمان
جعلوا محبتهم مع الرحمن ما*** حعلوا المحبة قط للرحمن
لو كان حبهم لأجل الله ما*** عادوا أحبته على الايمان
ولما أحبوا سخطه وتجنبوا*** محبوبه ومواقع الرضوان
شرط المحبة أن توافق من*** تحب على محبته بلا عصيان
فاذا ادعيت له المحبة مع خلا***فك ما يحب فأنت ذو بهتان
أتحب أعداء الحبيب وتدعي ***حبا له ما ذاك في امكان
وكذا تعادي جاهدا أحبابه*** أين المحبة يا أخا الشيطان
ليس العبادة غير توحيد المحبـ***ـة مع خضوع القلب والأركان
والحب نفس وفاقه فيما يحبـ**ـه وبغض ما لا يرتضي بجنان
ووفاقه نفس اتباعك أمره*** والقصد وجه الله ذي الاحسان
هذا هو الاحسان شرط في قبو***ل السعي فافهمه من القرآن
/size]

----------


## وادي الذكريات

إليــــــــــــ  ـك إلـــــه الخـــلـــق أرفـــــــع رغــــــبتـــــ  ي *** وإن كنــــت يا ذا المــــن والجــود مجـــرمــــــا 
ولمـــا قســى قلبــي وضـــاقــت مذاهبـــي *** جــــــــعلــــ  ـــــت الرجــــــا منـــــي لــــــعفــــــ  ــوك سلمـــــــا

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

> عش ما بدا لك آمناً .:. في ظلّ شاهقة القصور
> يسعى إليك بما اشتهيـ .:. ـت لدى الرواح وفي البكور
> 
> 
> فإذا النفوس تقعقعت .:. في ضيق حشرجة الصدور
> فهناك تعلم موقناً .:. ما كنت إلاّ في غرور



رحم الله أبا العتاهية ...

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: //

...................

من أجمل الأبيات ...

ألا كل شيء ما خلا الله باطل .. وكل نعيم لا محالة زائل ُ 



.............

نفسي التي تملك الأشياء ذاهبةٌ ... فكيف أبكي على شيءٍ إذا ذهبا

----------


## عادل سعداوي

_الحبيب المصطفى ()

 يا خير من خلق الإله من لبابات الثّرى
 بالخلق ميّزك الإله ، كذلك الخلق ارتقى
 يا صفوة الأخيار يا خير حبيب مصطفى
 صلى عليك الله يا علم الهدى
 ***
 بالعلم أفردك الإله وأنت أمـيّ رعى
 أوحى إليك الذّكر بالقول الذى لا يفترى
 في أروع الإعجاز من ربّ تعالى واستوى
 صلى عليك الله يا علم الهدى
 ***
 يا خير من ذكر اللّسان ممّن تصيبهم النّوى
 في مدحك الشـّرف التـّليد ، بمدحك الشّعر ارتوى
 بذكرك ترقى النّفوس ، بحبّك الحبّ ارتقى
 صلى عليك الله يا علم الهدى
 ***
 يا من رقى حين ارتقى وزاده الله علا
 ليزور أولى القبلتين ويؤمّ فيها الأنبيا
 ليخرق السّبع الطّباق ويزور جنّات العلا
 صلى عليك الله يا علم الهدى

الشاعر عادل سعداوي_

----------


## صقر أبوزيد

قال الشاعر :
  ولو أنِّي بَكَيْتُ لَخَفَّ ما بي 
           ***  ولكنَّ البُكا للحُرِّ قَيْدُ

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن باصريح

[COLOR="Red"]النفس تبكى على الدنيا وقد علمت***أن السلامة فيها ترك مافيها
لا دار للمرء بعد الموت يسكنها***إلا التى كان قبل الموت يبنيها
فإن بناها بخير طاب مسكنه*** وإن بناها بشر خاب بانيـها
أين الملوك التى كانت مسلطنة***حتى سقاها بكأس الموت ساقيها
أموالنا لذوى الميراث نجمعها***ودورنال  راب الدهر نبنيها/COLOR]

----------


## ابو الفداء المصرى

لبيت تخفق الأرواح فيه ـ أحب إلي من قصر منيف 
وكلب ينبح الطراق دوني ـ أحب إلي من نقر الدفوف 
وأكل سيرة من كسر بيتي ـ أحب إلي من أكل الرغيف 
وأصوات الرياح بكل فج - أحب إلي من نقر الدفـوف
ولبس عباءة وتقر عيني ـ أحب إلي من لبس الشفوف

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

غَزَلْتُ لهُمْ غَزْلاً رَقِيقًا فَلَمْ أَجِدْ * * * لِغَزْليَ نَسَّاجًا فَكَسَّرْتُ مِغْزَلي

----------


## خلوصي

> صحابة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 
> أعطـوا ضريبتهم للدين من دمهم **ونحن نزعـم نصـر الدين مجانـا
> أعطو ضريبتهم صبـرا على محـنٍ ** صـاغت بـلالا وعـمارا وسلـمانَ
> الليـل يعرفهم يبكـون فى وجـل **والحرب تعرفهم للخطـب فرسانا 
> 
> و اللـه يعرفهم أنصـار دعـوتـه ** والنـاس تعرفهـم للحق أعوانـا



بارك الله فيك أيتها الأخت الكريمة .. أبيات معبّرة .

----------


## زكرياء الجزائري

بارك الله فيكم

قال الشاعر :
لا يكذب المرء إلا من مهانته***أو عادة السوء أو من قلة الأدب
لعض جيفة كلب خير رائحة***من كذبة المرء في جد وفي لعب

----------


## ابن كثير

و قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى :
سيفتح باب إذا سد باب :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: نعم وتهون الامور الصعاب
ويتسع العيش من بعدما :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: تضيق المذاهب فيها الرحاب
مع الهم يسران هون عليك :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: فلا الهم يجدي ولا الاكتئاب

----------


## احميشان

اذا المرء لم يدنس من الؤم عرضه...............فكل رداء يرتديه جميل

----------


## احميشان

[quote=الأمل الراحل;289642]منذ اكثر من عام ، وأنا اتمنى أن أعرف معنى هذا البيت ! فمن يتفضل مشكورا بتوضيح معناه .
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ......... 
السلام كليكم
اذا كنت فاضلا من الأفاضل فهئ نفسك واستعد لتلقي الإبتلاءات
وجهزنفسك لتحمل الصبر على الشدائد والإخفاقات
وحسد الحاسدين وكيد الكائدين
فأشد الناس بلاء اكثرهم تشبثا بدينهم
ثم احاسنهم اخلاقا
ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم
....
فلو انصب همك على ما تتعرض له من مصائب
وتركت التوكل على الله
وسعيت الى حل تريده بينما ربك يريد بك خيرا من مبتغاك
لغرقت في الهم والحزن
أما لو تركت مسعاك أنت وفوضت امرك الى الله لنجوت من الهم
ولعشت مطمئن القلب
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .......

----------


## احميشان

> منذ اكثر من عام ، وأنا اتمنى أن أعرف معنى هذا البيت ! فمن يتفضل مشكورا بتوضيح معناه .
> وهذه ابيات جميلة معبرة :
> 
> وزهدني في الناس معرفتي بهم *** وطول اختباري صاحبا بعد صاحب
> فلم ترني الأيام خـلًّأ تسـرني *** مباديه إلا سـاءني في العـواقب
> 
> ولا قلتُ أرجوه لكشف ملمة *** من الدهر إلا كان إحدى المصائب


لقد اجبتك على سؤالك في مكان ما

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

لن يُدرِكَ المجدَ أقوامٌ وإنْ كَرُموا ** حتى يَذِلّوا - و إن عزّوا- لأقوامِ 

ويُشْتًموا فترى الألوانَ مشرقًة ** لا صًفْحَ ذلِّ ولكن صفحَ أحلامِ

----------


## أم الفارس

من أروع ما سمعته خاصة ساعة السحر وهي تداعبها النسائم الرقيقة قولهم : 
أقـوم بالليـل والأسحار سـاجية        أدعو وهمس دعائي بالدموع ندي
 تحلـو مرارة عيش في رضـاك وما       أطيق صـداً على عيش من الرغد 
وقولهم : 
طرقت باب الرجا والناس قدر رقدوا      وبت أشكو إلى مولاي ما أجـد
وقلت يـا أملـي في كـل نائبـة         يامن عليه لكشف الضر أعتمد

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

كتبتُها على باب زنزانة المُعتقل،،، فكانت تواسيني كلّما رمقتها :

لكلّ شيئٍ إذا ماتمّ نُقصـــــــــــ  انُ * * * فلا يُغرّ بـــــــــــطيب العيشِ إنسانُ
هي الأمورُ كما شاهدتَهــــــــ  ــــــا دولٌ * * * من سرّهُ زمــــــــــــن  ٌ ساءته أزمانُ

----------


## أبو بكر يحي السطائفي

وقال بن هبيرة الوزير:
والوقت أنفس ما عنيت بحفظه × أراه أسهل ما عليك يضيع

----------


## الداعية الطموحة

اذا غامرت فى شرف مروم   فلا تقنع بما دون النجوم 
اذا اعتاد الفتى خوض المنايا  فأهون ما تمر به الوحول
هذا البيت هو الاروع عندى

----------


## أبو محمد محروس الأفندي

... واعلم بان المرء غير مخلد ..!
بادئ ذي بدء أود أن أعبر عن عظيم شكري وامتناني للأستاذ الفاضل / فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم علي ما كان سببا فيه من الخير في رد المشاركين له بأجمل ما مر بهم من أبيات شعرية وإن كان العنوان (أكتب أجمل بيت مر بك من الشعر) فجادت ذاكرة المشاركين الفضلاء بما مر بهم من جمال وتعددت الأبيات بتعدد الذائقة الأدبية لدي كل مشارك وبتعدد المشارب وتعدد الظروف النفسية والمعادلات الموضوعية بل وبتعدد الموضوعات والمناسبات ، ومن هنا فبإمكاني القول بأن أجمل بيت مر بي في الحقيقة ليس بيتا واحدا بل أبيات متعددة وإذا كان لي أن أدلي بدلوي في الدلاء فأنني أقول بأن أجمل ما مر بي في موضوع التعزية والتصبر والتي عنونت بها مشاركتي وأقتبستها من مشاركة أستاذي الفاضل / فيصل بن المبارك هو قول قطري بن الفجاءة وهو يثبت نفسه ويحفزها علي الإقدام :
أقول لها وقد طارت شعاعا من الأبطال ويحك لن تراعي 
فإنك إن سألت بقاء يوم علي الأجل الذي لك لن تطاع
فصبرا في مجال الموت صبرا فما نيل الخلود بمستطــاع 
ولا ثوب البقاء بثوب عز فيطوي عن أخي الخنا اليراع
سبيل الموت غاية كل حي فداعيه لأهـل الأرض داع
من لم يعتبط يسأم ويهـرم وتسلمه المنون إلي انقطـاع
وما للمرء خير في حياة إذا ما عد من سقط المتـاع
وقول رجل يعزي عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما في وفاة والده العباس بن عبد المطلب : 
فاصبر نكن بك صابرين فإنما صبر الرعية عند صبر الراس
خير من العباس صبرك بعده والله خير منك للعبــاس 
وما نسب إلي الإمام الشافعي من أنه أرسل رسالة إلي صديق له يصبره ويعزية في فقد ابنه الوحيد يقول له فيهـا :
إني معزيك لا أني علي ثقة من الخلود ولكن سنة الدين
فما المعزي بباق بعد ميته ولا المعزي وإن عاشا إلي حين
وأرجو أن تكون الأبيات قد جاءت كما التقتتها العين أو استقبلتها الإذن وألا يكون قد تسرب إلي الذاكرة النسيان لاختلاف الليل والنهارعلي حد قول شوقي -يرحمه الله _ (إختلاف النهار والليل ينسي
إذكرا لي الصبا وأيام أنسي )
وألتمس من أستاذي الفاضل وكل المشاركين و القراء العذر فهذا جهد المقل أضعه بين أيديكم وكما قال القائل :
( لكن قدرة مثلي غير خافية والنمل يعذر في القدر الذي حمل )
مع خالص شكري وتقديري وودي واحترامي . (أبو محمد محروس الأفندي)

----------


## نور السلفية

قائل النص هو ابو تمام 
إذا جاريت في خلق دنيئا .............فأنت ومن تجاريه سواء
 رأيت الحر يجتنب المخازي ........ويحميه عن الغدر الوفاء
وما من شدة إلا سيأتي ...............لها من بعد شدتها رخاء
لقد جربت هذا الدهر حتى ...........أفادتني التجارب والعناء
إذا ما رأس أهل القوم ولى........ بدا لهم من الناس الجفاء
يعيش المرء ما ستحيا بخير .....ويبقى العود ما بقي اللحاء
فلا والله ما في العيش خير........ ولا الدنيا إذا ذهب الحياء
إذا لم تخش عاقبة الليالي..... ولم تستحي فاصنع ما تشاء

----------


## محمود بن عبد اللطيف

(إلى الآن)...
قول امريء القيس:
أرانا موضعين لحتم غيب****ونسحر بالطعام وبالشرابِ
عصافير وذِبان ودودٌ****وأجرأ من مجلّحة الذئابِ
وكذلك قوله:
وما المرء ما دامت حشاشة نفسه****بمدرك أطراف الخطوب ولا آلِ
وقوله:
همّ سيُبلغه التمامَ فذا****ظني به سينال أو يُبلي

وقول الشاعر:
قصرتُ عن منتهاك ظنًا****وطلتَ عمّا ظننتُ فعلا

----------


## بسام الحربي

ما كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركــه   
   تجري الريح بما لا تشتهي السفــن

----------


## عصام الحازمي

وقالوا: فلانٌ في الورى لكَ شـاتمٌ == وأنتَ له دون الخلائقِ تمدحُ
فقلتُ: ذروهُ ما به وطبـــاعـــــــ  ـــــه == فكلُّ إناءٍ بالذي فيهِ ينضحُ
إذا الكلبُ لا يؤذيكَ عند نباحهِ == فذرهُ إلى يومِ القيامةِ ينبحُ

----------


## طالبة فقه

أطلب العلم ولا تكسـل فمـا 0000 أبعد الخير عن أهـل الكسـل
واحتفل للفقه فـي الديـن ولا 0000 تشتغل عنـه بمـالٍ وخَـوَل
واهجر النوم وحصّلـه فمـن 0000 يعرف المطلوب يحقر ما بذل

----------


## مسيردي

قول أحدهم:
حزنت وما حزني لمال رمت بـه *** حوادث دهـر في الرخيس أو الفاني
ولكن حزني للحبيب تــريده  *** أيادي منـون أن تخطفـه ممــني

----------


## عمر عبد

أنــا عبد ربٍ لــه قدرة / يهون به كل أمر عظيـم
* * * * * * * * * * * * * *
فإن كنتُ عبداً ضعيف القوى / فربي على كل شيءٍ قدير

----------


## عمر عبد

ومن تكن برسول الله نصرته / إن تلقه الأسد في آجامها تجمِ

----------


## عمر عبد

لولا المشقة ساد الناسُ كلُهُمُ / الجودُ مفقر و الإقدامُ قتالُ

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

فَما كُلُّ ذي لُبٍّ بِمؤتيكَ نُصحَهُ - وَما كُلُّ مؤتٍ نَصحَهُ بِلبيبِ
وَلَكِن إِذا ما استَجمَعا عِندَ واحِدٍ - فَحقٌّ لَهُ مِن طاعَةٍ بِنَصيبِ

----------


## نادر سعد حلبوب العمري

أجمل بيت قرأته في المدح قول حسان ـ رضي الله عنه ـ مادحاً لرسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام:
خلقتَ مبرءاً من كل عيب   كأنك قد خلقتَ كما تشاءُ

ومن حيث الجملة فإنني أفضل شعر المتنبي على غيره من شعراء العرب على الإطلاق..

----------


## وليد رامي

البيتنان :
أولهما :
لأستسهلن الصبر أو أدرك المنى *** فما انقادت الآمال إلا لصابر

والآخر :

وإني لصبار على ما ينوبني *** لأني وجدت الله أثنى على الصبر

----------


## طالب الرضا

إذا اعتاد الفتى خوض المنايا .. فأهون ما يمر به الوحول

----------


## عبيدالله المنصوري

من قول الشافعي :
أننثر دُرًّا وسط سارحة النعم؟ ... وأنظم منثورا لراعية الغنم؟
لعمري لئن ضيعت في شر بلدة ... فلست مضيعا فيها غرر الكلم
فإن فرج الله اللطيف بلطفه ... وصادفت أهلا للعلوم وللحكم
بثثت مفيدا ، واستفدت ودادهم ... وإلا فمخزون لدي ومكتتم
ومن منح الجهال علما أضاعه ... ومن منع المستوجبين فقد ظلم

----------


## عبيدالله المنصوري

كفى حزنًا أن المروءة عطلت ... وأن ذوي الألباب في الناس ضيعوا
وأن ملوكًا ليس يحظى لديهمُ ... من الناس إلا من يغني ويصفعُ !

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

قال أبو نواس :
مُتْ بداء الصمت خيرٌ  /  لك من داءِ الكلام

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وَمَا طَلَبُ المَعِيشَةِ  بِالتَّمَنِّي     /   وَلَكِنْ أَلْقِ دَلْوَكِ فِي الدِّلاَءِ
لأبي الأسود الدؤلي .

----------


## أبوفردوس

تجئ بمليئها طورا  وطورا بحمأة وقليل ماء

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

ما أطْيَبَ العَيْشَ لوْ أنَّ الفتى حَجَرٌ  ****** تنْبُو الحَوَادِثُ عَنْهُ وَهْوَ مَلْمُومُ

----------


## فالح الحجية

اذا انت  لم تشرب مرارا على القذى
                                 ضمئت   واي  تصفو    مشاربه

----------


## حسين الدرسي

إن أفضل بيت سمعته ، ألا وهو مدحُ كعب بن زهير لخير الأولين والآخرين : الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، حيث قال : 

إن الرَّسُولَ لَنُورٌ يُسْتَضَاءُ بِهِ *** مُهَنَّـدٌ مِن سُيوفِ اللَّهِ مَسْلُولُ

----------


## حسين الدرسي

إن الرَّسُولَ لَنُورٌ يُسْتَضَاءُ بِهِ *** مُهَنَّـدٌ مِن سُيوفِ اللَّهِ مَسْلُولُ

----------


## حسين الدرسي

وأتمنى من الأخوة وضع الشكل على الكلمات حتى يتيسر للقاريء القراءة بسهولة ثم المحافظة على لغتنا العربية الأصيلة 
والسلام

----------


## محمد العسقلاني

ألقابُ مملكة في غير موضعها**** كالهر يحكي انتفاخًا صولة الأسد

----------


## مهندس مصري

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا وما لزماننا عيب سوانا 
ونهجو ذا الزمان بغير ذنب ولو نطق الزمان لنا هجانا

----------


## ابو عبد الحق المصرى السلف

ألا كل شئ ما خلا الله باطل

----------


## ابو عبد الحق المصرى السلف

شهدت بأن وعد الله حق * وأن النار مثوى الكافرينا وأن العرش فوق الماء طاف * وفوق العرش رب العالمينا وتحمله ملائكة كرام * ملائكة الآله مسومينا

----------


## ابو عبد الحق المصرى السلف

قد مات قوم وما ماتت مكارمهم               وعاش قوم وهم في الناس أموات 
(الشافعي)
ومن لم يمت بالسيف مات بغيره             تعددت الأسباب والموت واحد 
(أبن نباتة السعدي)
ع المقادير تجري في أعنتها                 ولا تبيتن إلا خالي البال
ما بين غمضة عين وانتباهتها                   يغير الله من حال إلى حال
(مسفر بن مهلهل الينبعي)

----------


## محمد الحجي

من جميل ما أعجبني هذا البيت :
لا تطلبن كريما بعد رؤيته ** إن الكرام بأسخاهم يد ختموا

----------


## فارسة النحو

إذا مات بعضُك فابك بعضاً          فإن البعضَ من بعضٍ قريبُ
..............................  ..............................  .
في شكر الله:
لو كل جارحة مني لها لغةٌ         
                        تثني عليك بما أوليت من حسن
لكان ما زاد شكري إذ شكرت به
                            إليك أبلغ في الإحسان والنعم
..............................  ..............................  .....
في موت العلماء:
الأرض تحيا إذا ما عاش عالمــها          متى يمت عالم منها يمت طرف
كالأرض تحيا إذا ما الغيث حل بها         وإن أبى عاد في أكنافها التلف
..............................  ..............................  ....
إذا نطق السفيه فلا تجبه           فخير من إجابته السكوت
..............................  ..............................  ..
وما الناس إلا هالكٌ وابنُ هالك        وذو نسب في الهالكين عريق
..............................  ..............................  ............
في رثاء أب لابنه:
وكنت به أكنى فأصبحت كلما          كنيت به فاضت دموعي على نحري
..............................  ..............................  ...................
هذا درر ما أعجــبني،،،

----------


## الفطائري

عليك بتقوى الله إن كنت غافلا *◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊* يأتيك بالأرزاقِ من حيث لا تدري 
فكيف تخاف الفقر والله رازقـاً ◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊ فقد رزق الطير والحوت في البحرِ
ومن ظن أن الـرزق يأتي بقوةٍ *◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊* مـا أكل العصفورُ شيئاً مع النسرِ

تزول عن الدنيا فإنك لا تـدري *◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊* إذا جن عليك الليلُ هل تعيش إلى الفجرِ 
فكم من صحيح مات من غير علةٍ *◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊* وكم من سقيمٍ عاش حيناً من الدهرِ 
وكم من فتى أمسى وأصبح ضاحكا *◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊* وأكفانه في الغيبِ تُنسج وهو لا يدري 
وكم من صغار يرتجى طول عمرهم *◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊* وقد أدخلت أجسامهم ظلمة القبرِ
وكم من عروسٍ زينوهـا لزوجهـَا *◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊* وقد قُبضت أرواحهم ليلة القدرِ
فـمن عـاش ألــفاً وألفـينِ *◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊* فلا بد من يومٍ يسيرُ فيه إلى القبر ِ
                           الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى

----------


## عبدالله الحسيني

أظن أن الجمال في الشعر يتغير تبعا للظروف ولا أظن أن في حياتنا اليوم أشعر من هذا البيت لولا أنه لنزار الفاجر لكنه جميل ، قال :
يا ابن الوليد ألا سيف تؤجره #### فكل أسيافنا قد أصبحت خشبا
يارب حي تراب القبر مسكنه ##### ورب ميت على أقدامه انتصبا

----------


## شهد الأدب

قول الشاعر:
و مما زادني شرفاً و عــزا             و كدت بأخمصي أطؤ الثريا
دخولي تحت قولك يا عبادي            و إن صيرت أحمد لي نبيـا

----------


## طالبة فقه

حتى الكلاب إذا رأت ذا ثروة خضعت إليةوحركت اذنابها
وإذا رأت يومآ فقيرآ عآبرآ نبحت علية وكشرت انيابها
.
.
وصف لحال الناس في ذا الزمآن

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

ولم أر في عيوب الناس عيبا .................... كنقص القادرين على التمام

----------


## الحق أبلج

سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري
وأصبر حتى يحكم الله في أمري
وأصبر حتى يعلم الصبر أنني
صبرت على شيءٍِ أمر من الصبرِ

----------


## طالبة فقه

إنِّي أبيتُ قَليلُ النَّومِ أرَّقني ** قَلْبٌ تَصَارَعَ فيهِ الهَمُّ والهِمَمُ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> قول الشاعر:
> و مما زادني شرفاً و عــزا             و كدت بأخمصي أطؤ الثريا
> دخولي تحت قولك يا عبادي            و أن صيرت أحمد لي نبيـا


شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## زكرياء الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## طالبة فقه

محاوله خجوله و بسسيطه في الشعر (ابتسامه)

----------


## عصام الحازمي

يـــا قـابضَ الرّوْحِ من جِسْمِي إذا احْتَضرتْ ** وغَافِرَ الذنْبِ زحزِحنِيْ عَنِ النَّـارِ

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

هذا من أعجب الأبيات

إذا لم يكن صفو الوداد طبيعة ....................... فلا خير في خِلٍ يجي متكلفا

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

قال بشار ابن برد :

من راقب الناس لم يظفر بحاجته    * * *    وفاز بالطيبات الفاتك اللهِجُ

وهذا البيت هو الاصل للمثل المشهور : من راقب الناس مات هماً . . .

----------


## محبكم الملثم

بارك الله فيكم ... 

يا زلة ذهبت في غفلة كتبت .... يا حسرة بقيت في القلب تقتلني

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

قال ابو الطيب المتنبي : - وهو من أجود ما قال- 

مما أضر بأهل العشق أنهمُ ... هووا وما عرفوا الدنيا وما فطنوا
تفنى عيونهم دمعا وأنفسهم ... في إثر كل *قبيحٍ وجههُ حسنُ*


إلى أن قال :
ما كل ما يتمنى المرء يدركه ... تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفنُ

----------


## ابو عبد الله السعدي

يَا حُبَّ لَيٌلَي لاَ تَغَيَّرٌ وَازٌدَدِ وَانٌمِ كَمَا يَنُمِي الٌخِضَابُ فِي الٌيَدِ

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

ومِن جاهلٍ بي وهو يجهَل جَهلهُ..................  ويجهلُ علمي أنهُ بي جاهلُ

..............

وذي رحمٍ قَلَّمتُ أظفار ضغنِهِ................ب  حلميَ عنه وهو ليس له حلمُ

................

إذا امتحنَ الدنيا لبيبٌ تكشفت.............له عن عدوٍّ في ثيابِ صديقِ

----------


## طالبة فقه

ياشيخنا انت لنا مانزلنا بكـ***على الدهماء نرسو على النعم

----------


## فالح الحجية

قال بشار \
 اذا كنت في كل الامور معاتبا
  صديقك لم تلق الذي لا تعاتبه

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

والبيـتُ لا يُبْتَنَـى إلا لـهُ عَمَـدٌ / / ولا عِمـادَ إذا لـمْ تُـرْسَ أَوْتـادُ 
فـإنْ تجمـعَ أَوتــادٌ وأَعـمـدَةٌ / / وساكنُ بلغوا الأمرَ الـذي كـادوا 
لا يَصْلُحُ الناسُ فَوضَى لا سَراةَ لَهُمْ / / ولا سَـراةَ إذا جُهالُهُـمْ ســادُوا !

----------


## ربيع الأديب

يبني الرجَالَ وغيرهُ يبني القُرى ...شتّان بين قُرى وبينَ رجالِ

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

إن الغنيّ هو الغنيُّ بــنفسهِ // ولو أنهُ عاري المناكب , حافِ
ما كلُّ ما فوقَ البسيطةِ كافيًا  // وإذا قنعت فكلُ شيءِ كافِ

----------


## عصام الحازمي

*رب أمـرٍ يسوءُ ثم يَـــسُرّ
وهكذا الأمورُ حلوٌ ومُرّ
*

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

أبو العلاء المعري 
وما زالت الأيّامُ، وهي غوافلٌ//   تسدّدُ سهْماً، للمنيّةِ، صائبا .

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

الفرزدق:
إن الذي سمك السماء بنى لنا *** بيتا دعائمه أعز و أطول

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

قال الحطيئة:
دع المكارم لا ترحل لبغيتها * واقعد فإنك أنت الطاعم الكاسي

----------


## عصام الحازمي

شوقي:
إنّ الشجاع هو الجبان عن الأذى ** وأرى الجريء على الشرور جبانا

----------


## عصام الحازمي

قمْ في الدُّجى نـــادِ الإلهَ وقُل لهُ
ربّـــاهُ مغفرةً وحســــــــــــ  ــــــــــنَ خِتــــــــــــ  ــــــامِ

----------


## زياد الخير

قال الحطيئة 
و بعض القول له له عِناج \\ كمخض الماء ليس له إتاءُ

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

واشنع الكذب عندي ما يمازجه //  شئ من الصدق تمويهاً على الفكر
معروف الرصافي !

----------


## عصام الحازمي

*يا قابضَ الروحِ من جسمي إذا احتضرتْ

وغافرَ الــــــــذنبِ زحـــــــــزحني عن النـارِ
*

----------


## الباحث النحوي

أبيات في وقتها لشوقي: 
وإذا ملكت النفوس فابغ رضاها    فلها ثورة وفيها مضاء
يسكن الوحش للوثوب من الأسر فكيف الخلائق العقلاء
يَحسَبُ الظالِمونَ أَن سَيَسودو       نَ وَأَن لَن يُؤَيَّدَ الضُّعَفاءُ
وَاللَيالي جَوائِرٌ مِثلَما جا       روا وَلِلدَهرِ مِثلَهُم أَهواءُ
لَبِثَت مِصرُ في الظَّلامِ إِلى أَن       قيلَ ماتَ الصَّباحُ وَالأَضواءُ
لَم يَكُن ذاكَ مِن عَمًى كُلُّ عَينٍ       حَجَبَ اللَّيلُ ضَوءَها عَمياءُ
ما نَراها دَعا الوَفاءُ بَنيها       وَأَتاهُم مِنَ القُبورِ النِّداءُ
لِيُزيحوا عَنها العِدا فَأَزاحوا       وَأُزيحَت عَن جَفنِها الأَقذاءُ
وَأُعيدَ المَجدُ القَديمُ وَقامَت       في مَعالي آبائِها الأَبناءُ

----------


## القارئ المليجي

أستاذنا النحوي.
لعلك تقصد ما قاله أمير الشعراء:
إنْ ملَكْتَ النفوس فابغ رضاها * فلها ثورة وفيها مضاء

لأن البيت لا يمكن أن يقوله أحمد شوقي منكسرًا هكذا:



> وإذا ملكت النفوس فابغ رضاها فلها ثورة وفيها مضاء

----------


## الباحث النحوي

> أستاذنا النحوي.
> لعلك تقصد ما قاله أمير الشعراء:
> إنْ ملَكْتَ النفوس فابغ رضاها * فلها ثورة وفيها مضاء
> 
> لأن البيت لا يمكن أن يقوله أحمد شوقي منكسرًا هكذا:


 لا أيها الأخ المليجي، بل قصدت بيت شوقي الذي كتبته، لكن حاولت إصلاح ما به من خطأ فلم أقف عليه؛ لأني لم آت بالأبيات من الديوان، بل من الموسوعة الشعرية، وهي فيها على ما رأيت، ولا أدري هل إصلاحك البيت ليصح على وزن الخفيف اجتهاد منك أو أنك راجعت الديوان؛ فللأسف لم أجد الديوان عندي!

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله الباحث النحوي ،
 السَّلام عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فاعلمْ ـ يا أخي ـ  أنَّ ما قالَه أو ما أوردَه أَخُونا في الله وأُستاذُنا القارئُ المليجي هُو الصَّحيحُ وزنًا ، ولمْ يقلْهُ ـ عَلى ما أظنُّ ـ تصْحِيحًا للبيْتِ المذكورِ ؛ ليكونَ من بحرِ الخفيفِ الذي جاءتْ عليه القصيدةُ ؛ ذلكَ لأنَّ ما رواهُ هو الموجودُ في ديوانِ شوقي نصًّا ؛ فارْجِعْ إلى قصيدةِ شوقي : كبار الحوادثِ والتي أوَّلُها :
هَمَّتِ الفلْكُ وَاحْتَوَاهَا الماءُ *** وَحَداهَا بمنْ تُقلُّ الرَّجَاءُ
تجدِ البيْتَ كمَا قالَ أخُونا وأستاذُنا ،
 هذا ، واللهُ الموفِّقُ ، والسَّلام .

----------


## طالبة فقه

جَلَّ المصاب وفاض ركب سحائبي
دَمَعَاتِ حُزْنٍ في العيونِ تَحِيْرُ
ولِسَوْرَةِ الحزن الدفين نكايةٌ
في القلب مابرحت تَنِي وتثورُ
تتعثرُ الكلماتُ في شفتي وقد
 جف المدادُ وخاطري مكسورُ 
وتلومني سُعْدَى على فرط الشجا
وتقول مالك أيها المقهورُ ؟
فأجبتها فارقت شهماً ماجداً
أسداً هزبراً لا يراعُ جسورُ
فارقت عادل ويح قلبي مابه
تعبٌ ، وبعدك فارقتني الدورُ
سقط الشهيد على جبالكي =
فرداً ، وقد دَهَمَ الدُنا الديجورُ 

رحم الله المجاهد عادل الخشمان..وجعله من اهل الجنان..آمين

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ...
تفاعل متميز ..
أشعار جميلة جدا ... شكرا لكم ...

----------


## عابد المسلم

قال زهير بن أبي سلمى
ومهما تكن عند امرئ من خليقة         وإن خالها تخفى على الناس تعلم
وله في معلقته أيضا
فلا تكتمن الله ما في نفوسكم ليخفى        ومهما يكتم الله يعلم

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري *** وأصبر حتى يحكم الله في أمري
وأصبر حتى يعلم الصبر أنني *** صبرت على شيءٍِ أمر من الصبرِ
ما شاء الله ....

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

وما قتل الأحرار كالعفو عنهمُ................وم  ن لك بالحر الذي يحفظ اليدا

..............................  ...........

خذ ما تراه ودع شيئاً سمعت به................في طلعة البدر ما يغنيك عن زحل

..............................  .

 إذا قيل رفقا قال للحلم موضع..................وح  لم الفتى في غير موضعه جهل

----------


## هيثم العبيدي

اني تذكرت والذكرى مؤرقة           مجدا تليدا بأيدينا اضعاه 
ويح العروبة كان الكون مسرحها   فأصبحت تتوارى في زوايه 
محمود غنيم

----------


## أبو مبشر الأزدي

هذه بعض ( الحمضيات ) , التي أسأل الله تعالى أن تدخل السرور على كل قارئ :

قلت للفقر: أين أنت مقيم ؟ ............... قال لي : في عمائم الفقهاء !
إن بينـــــــي وبينـــــــــــ  ـــهـــــــم لإخـــــــــاء ................ وعــزيز عــــــــــــــ  ـلي تــــــــــــــ  ـرك الإخـــــــــــ  اء.

وأيضاً قيل في الفقهاء :

إن الفقيه هو الفقير وإنما ................... راء الفقير تجمعت أطرافها !!

وأيضاً قيل :

سقط الثقيل من السفينة في الدجى ............. فبكــــى علـــيه رفـــــــــاقــ  ــه وترحـــمــــــو  ا 
حــــــــتـــى إذا طــــلــــع الصبـــــاح أتـــــت بـــه ............. نـــــحو السفينـــــة موجــــــة تتقــــــــــدم
قالـــــت : خـــــذوه كما أتــــانـــــي سالمــــــــــا  ً ............. لـــم ابتلــعــــــــ  ـــه ؛ لأنه لا يهــــضــــم


وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه الأطهار ..............................  0

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

*
 تريدين لقيان المعالي رخيصة..............ولا  بد دون الشهد من إبر النحل*

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

وأَتعَــبُ مَـن نـاداكَ مَـن لا تُجيبُـهُ *وأَغَيـظُ مَـن عـاداكَ مَـن لا تُشـاكِلُ

----------


## شهد الأدب

أنا لست أعرف كيف يجمــع عـٓاقلٌ
بين امتــــــداح نبينـــا والطــــــار

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

يا أرضَ أندلسَ الحبيبة كلـِّمي إني بكيـتُ علـى فِراقِـكِ فاعلمِـي لم تُنسِني الأيـامُ صَوتَـكِ عِندمَـا ناديتنـي فصَمَـتُ لـمْ أتكلـَّمِ .  بالله ان زرتَ المغاني مـرةً عـرِّج علـى أهلـي هنـاك وسلِّـمِ كانوا الملوكَ على الزمَان و قارنوا الجَوزاء و اصطفوا جِوار الأنجُم و إذا سألتَ فلم تُجِـبكَ طُلولـُهم فأشـرَق بدمعـك أو فغُـصَّ بعلقَـمِ .

----------


## أبو سلمان الجزائري

*يقول ابن بطوطة صاحب الرحلة: " ذهبت وراء  خراسان فوقفت في تربة هناك فأخبرني أهل خراسان أنه دفن في تلك التربة ألف ملك من ملوك الدنيا" فهؤلاء  ألف ملك، كنا نظن نحن أننا من ابتدأ التاريخ وكأن الصفر من عندنا, قال: "فوجد حجراً  مكتوباً عليه هناك:*  _وسلاطينهم سَلِ  الطينَ عنهم    >>       والرءوس العظام صارت عظاما_

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

هذه خاطرة أحد أصحابي عبد العزيز لما رأى الموضوع أحب أن يكتب هذا البيت :

وإذا المرء لم يدنس باللؤم عرضه          فكل رداء يرتديه جميل .

صاحب البيت : السموأل .

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز

من أجمل ما سمعت قول المتنبي :

وما قتل الأحرار كالعفو عنهم - ومن لك بالحر الذي يحفظ اليدا

----------


## أم الشهيد

*اعجبني هذين البيتين قرأتهما من الصغر  وإني أعمل جاهدة ان أسير عليهما :*
*إذا ما افتخرت بأعظم مقبورة **** فالناس بين مكذّب ومصدّق*
*فاجعل لنفسك في انتسابك شاهدا*** بحديث المجد القديم محقّق.*
*والعاقل يفهم المقصد من البيتين .*

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

شكوتُ إلى وكيعٍ سوءَ حفظي:: فأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصي 
وأخبرني بأنّ العلمَ نورٌ ::ونورُ اللهِ لا يُؤتى لعاصي

----------


## أبو سلمان الجزائري

_كنت جالسا مرة بعد صلاة العشاء أو قبيلها بقليل مع أحد الأصدقاء يكلمني عن واقع مرير يعيشه العقلاء في هذا الزمان وكأنهم صاروا في نظر من لا يعقلون مجانين فأنشأت حينها بيتا هو من الشعر الحر يصف تلك الحال فقلت:_

_صرت مجنونا بعد أن كنت عاقلا   ..   فيا عجبا لعاقل صار بين المجانين مجنون_

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

بارك الله في فيكم ... و جزاكم الله خيرا ...
و الله صارت عندنا موسوعة من الأبيات في غاية الجمال و الروعة ...
واصلوا أحسن الله إليكم ..

----------


## أشرف عسران

*نعجــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــتان  ...  شعر أحمد شوقي**كان لبعض الناس نعجتان -- - وكانتا في الغيط ترعيان**إحداهما سمينة والثانية -- - عظامها من الهُزال بادية**فكانت الأولى تباهي بالسِمَن -- - وقولهم أنها ذاتُ الثمن**وتَدعي أنّ لها مقدارا -- - وأنها تستوقف الأبصارا**فتصبر الأختُ على الإذلال -- - حاملة مرارة الإدلال**حتى أتَى الجزارُ ذات يوم - - وقلّب النعجةَ دون القوم**فقال للمالك أشتريها - - ونَقَدالكيس النفيس فيها**فا نطلقت من فورها لأختها - -- وهي تُشك في صلاح بختها**تقول يا أختاه خبريني -- - هل تعرفين حامل السكين ؟**قالت دعيني وهزالي والزمن --- وكلمي الجزارَ يا ذات الثمن**لكل حال حُلوها ومُرها -- - ما أدبُ النعجةِ إلا صبرها*

----------


## السيد عبد الغنى مبروك

ياليت هذا الحب يعشق مرة                  فيعلم ما يلقى المحب من الهجر

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابو تمام رحمه الله: 
عَلى أَنَّها الأَيّامُ قَد صِرنَ كُلَّها ** عَجائِبَ حَتّى لَيسَ فيها عَجائِبُ

----------


## ابن المؤقت

ومن لم يذذ عن حوضه بسلاحه****يضرس بأنياب ويوطأ بمنسم

----------


## مروان محمد أوعيني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
 من أجمل ما قرأت للمعاصرين قصيدة في الأم للدكتور سلمان العودة حفظه الله، ونصها:
 تسهـــيد عيني نزر في مـحبــــتكم *** قد طـــــال تأريقها شـــوقاً لـمرآكِ،
وخـــفق قلـبــــي ما يـنفك يحفزني *** إلــــيك ما كـان خفق القلب لولاكِ،
 لو اعترضـتِ صلاتي لم يكن لمما *** فـالله أردف نــجـــواه بنـــــجـواك،
 يا بهجـــة العمر أنت البدر في أفق *** سبحان من بضروب الحسن حلاكِ،
 شـــوقي إليك تسابيح وأدعـــــــية *** وأدمع هي فيــــــض من عـطاياكِ،
 هيهات ينســــى محب شاب مفرقه *** مراً تجرعته من طــــــفلك الباكي،
 في كل رمشة طرف قصة طويت *** شـهــــودها قلـبك الحاني وعيناكِ،
 في كل ســن وليد بشريات رضى *** تجـفو بها عـن لذيذ الـنوم جنـــباكِ،
 في كل لثــغــــة حرف في تلعثمها *** سر لطيـف رواه الصامت الحاكي،
 في كل خــطـو أهــازيج يضج بها *** من المـــــباهج والأحـلام معـناكِ،
 في كل بســــــمة ثغر فرحة غمرت *** وليـــــس يدرك ما تعنــــــــيه إلاكِ،
 كفّاك كانت سرير الــــطفل ما فتئت *** عن التـــــــــــح  نن والــتدليل كفـاكِ،
 ما مل سمــــــعك تفـصيلات معركة *** من دون معنى رواها الظالم الشاكي!
 ولا بطـــولات وأوهام يصـــــــورها *** خـــــياله بـين فـعـّـــــال وتـــــرّاك،
 مــــن ذا يـــكافئ آلامــــاً يغــــالبها *** وميض روحك لــو بالروح فدّاك !؟
 من ذا يكــــــافىء أفراحـــاً يجاوبها *** سـخي دمــــــعك لو بالعـين واراكِ،
 مــــن ذا يكـــــــافئ أفراحـاً أطايبها *** تنمي إلى دوحـة من عمرك الزاكي،
 جازاك ربي على الحـــــسنى بعاليةٍ *** من الـجـــــنان، وولـدان ، وأمـلاكِ،
 صبراً جميلاً كما يـــسلو رفيق أسى *** يقـينــــه أن مـا ســـــــلاّه ســـــلاّكِ،
 تمــــضي اللــــيالي بـــنا كلٌ لغايته *** في صرفها يستوي المشكوّ والشاكي،
 ومنهج الحـــــق مــــقرونٌ بتضحيةٍ *** كالورد في الروض محفوف بأشواكِ،
 والأمن وعــــد لمن ساروا على أممٍ *** لم يلبـــــسوا فـــيـه إيـماناً بإشـراكِ،
 والنصر آت لــــجند الله ما صبروا *** ولم يــــبـالـوا بـهــــــياب وشــكاكِ،
 أماه حـــقك لاتوفـــــيه ملــــــحمة *** تمــــدها بلطــــيف السـحر ذكراكِ،
 لولاك ما فاض شــعري من مكامنه *** ولا تــــحركـت الأشـــجـان لولاكِ.
 إهداء إلى الوالدة الغالية الكريمة في 1/3/1420هـ ( سلمان )18/07/2002 م

----------


## أبو أيوب محمد

تعدو الذئاب على من لا كلاب له***و تتقي صولة المستأسد الحامي

----------


## صالح الدوسري

عزائي من الظلاّم إن متُّ قبلهم ------                                          عموم المنايا ما لها من تجامله

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

من لك بالمهذَّب ، الندْب ، الذي ** لا يجد العيب إليه مُخْتطى
إذا تصفّحتَ أمور الناس لم ** تُلفِ امرأ حاز الكمال فاكتفى
ابن دريد.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الشيخ عبد الله الحمراني.
وقفتَ على مقصورة ابن دريد قريبًا فأتحفتَنا بالبيتين وبالتوقيع الجديد  :Smile:  
هلاَّ دللتنا عليها Pdf !

----------


## شارب الذهب

*جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي ولكن من الصعب أننقتصر على بيت واحد لأن المواضيع متعددة فمثلا* 
*هناك اجمل ما قيل في الزهد واجمل ما قيل فيالفخر واجمل ماقيل في الغزل واجمل ما قيل في الحكم وغيرها كثير من صنوف الشعر عندالعرب ولكن هذه بعض الأبيات المختارة التي أعجبتني*

*أراني اللـه وجهك كل يوم( أرى بأن تقالللوالدين )* *أبو الفتح البستي*
*0 أراني اللـهُ وجهَكَ كُلَّ يَومٍ    *******       لأسُعَدَ بالأمانِ وبالأماني*
*فوجُهكَ حين ألحظُهُ بطَرْفي  ********   يُريني البِشْرَ في وَجهِ الزَّمانِ*

*التوبة*
*كل الذنوب فإن اللـه يغفرها ******      إن شيع المرء إخلاص وإيمان*
*وكل كسر فإن اللـه يَسْبُره  ********  وما لكسر قناة الدين جبران*

*العالم والجاهل*
*يا أيها العالم المرضيّ سيرته *******          أبشر فأنت بغير الماء رَيّان*
*ويا أخا الجهل لو أصبحت في لججٍ  *****    فأنت ما بينها لا شك ظمآن*
*دع التكاسل في الخيرات تطلبها *******     فليس يسعد بالخيرات كسلان*

*    الاخلاص في العمل* *لبهاء الدين*
*أخلِصْ لرَبّكَ فيما كانَ من عَمَلٍ *******   وَلْيَتّفِقْمنك  َ إسرارٌ وَإعلانُ * 
* فكُلُّ فِكرٍ لغَيرِ اللهوَسوَسَةٌ     ******        وكلُّ ذِكْرٍ لغَيرِ الله نِسيانُ * 

*     الفخر للابيوردي * 
*وإنّي لتسمو بي إلى المجدِ همَّةٌ *******    تودُّالثُّريّا أنْ تكونَ وشاحها * 

*دعبل  بن علي* 
*وإِنِّي لأَرْثي للكريمِ إذا غَدا ********     علىمطمعٍ عندَ اللئيمِ يطالبهْ * 

*ابن المعتز* 
*ألا ايا نَفسِ إن تَرضيَ بقُوتٍ ، *******     و أنتِ عزيزةٌ أبداً غنيه * 
*دعي عنكِ المطامعَ والأماني ، ******         فكمأمنيةٍ جلبتْ منيه *

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> الشيخ عبد الله الحمراني.
> وقفتَ على مقصورة ابن دريد قريبًا فأتحفتَنا بالبيتين وبالتوقيع الجديد  
> هلاَّ دللتنا عليها Pdf !


الذي بين يدي شرح المقصورة للتبريزي مطبوع، بتحقيق فخر الدين قباوة ، طبع المكتبة العربية بحلب ، سوريا فرّج الله عن أهلها.
ظفرت بهذه النسخة من أحد الكتبيين السوريين في المعرض وساومته عليه كثيرا لأنها كانت نسخة وحيدة عنده إلى أن أخذته ولله الحمد.
وهذه نسخة مصورة للكتاب:
http://www.archive.org/download/abuy...ra_tabrizi.pdf
شرح مقصورة ابن دريد / تاليف الخطيب التبريزي / تحقيق فخر الدين قباوة / مكتبة المعارف بيروت / 1414 هـ، من مصورات أخينا الشيخ أبي يعلى البيضاوي.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وساومته عليه كثيرا لأنها كانت نسخة وحيدة عنده إلى أن أخذته ولله الحمد.


ربح الشراء يا أبا ....
لا بأسَ، ما ضاعَ مِن مالِك ما جعلتَه في مثل هذا.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

قال الشاعر: يموت قوم ويحيي العلم ذكرهم ** والجهل يجعل أحياء كأموات

----------


## شارب الذهب

دخل أبو العتاهية على الرشيد حين بنى قصره، وزخرف مجلسه، واجتمع إليه خواصه، فقال لـه: صف لنا ما نحن فيه من الدنيافقال:
عش ما بدا لك آمناً                ************في ظلّ شاهقة القصور
فقال الرشيد: أحسنت، ثم ماذا؟ فقال:
يسعى إليك بما اشتهي               **********ت لدى الرواح وفي البكور
فقال: حسن، ثم ماذا؟ فقال:
فإذا النفوس تقعقعت               **********في ضيق حشرجة الصدور
فهناك تعلم موقناً                      ***********ما كنت إلاّ في غرور
فبكى الرشيد بكاء شديداً حتى رُحِم، فقاللـه الفضل بن يحيى: بعث إليك المؤمنين لتسره فأحزنته، فقال لـه الرشيد: دعه فإنه رآنا في عمى فكره أن يزيدنا عمى.

----------


## شارب الذهب

و هذه أبيات أعجبتني 
آمينا 
يا رَبِّ قد أَوجَدْتَ قبلي أَبي     ******           في هذه الدُّنيا بِعشْرينا
فاجْعَلْهُ بَعْدي باقياً مثلَها   ******  وارَحَمْ مُحِبّاً قالَ آميناً
الصاحب شرف الدين

زمان موطأ أكنافه 
زَمانٌ مُوَطَّأُ أكْنافِهِ   ******      كَشوكِ القَتادِ إِذا ما خُرِطْ
فأَمَّا الكِرامُ فَقَدْ أَعوزُوا ***** وأمَّااللِّئامُ فقُلْ واشْتَرِطْ
الصاحب شرف الدين    

جرح اللسان 
وجرح السيف يبرأ عن قريب *******   ويعيا البرء من جرح اللسان
 الحكمابن أبي الصلت 

تجري الأمور على حكم القضاء:  الحكم ابن أبي الصلت
تجري الأمور على حكم القضاء وفي******   طي الحوادث محبوب ومكروه
فربما سرني ما بت أحذره        ********  وربما ساءني ما بت أرجوه

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال ابو العتاهيه:ما أحسن الدين والدنيا إذا اجتمعا *** وأقبح الكفر والإفلاس بالرجل

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

متى يصل العطاش إلى ارتواءٍ 	    	  إذا استقت البحار من الركـايا  ومن يثني الأصاغر عن مـرادٍ 	    	  وقد جلس الأكابر في الـزوايا  وأن ترفع الوضـعـاء يومـاً 	    	  على الرفعاء من إحدى الرزايا  إذا استوت الأسافل والأعالـي 	    	  فقد طابت منادمة الـمـنـايا

----------


## أم كريم

يَا لَهْفَ نَفْسِي! أَحِبَّائِي لَقَدْ هَجَرُوا
فَغَابَ عَنْ مُقْلَتَيَّ الشَّمْسُ وَالقَمَرُ
وَخَلَّفُونِي وَحِيدًا أَمْتَطِي سُفُنًا
مِنَ الدُّمُوعِ عَلَى الْخَدَّيْنِ تَنْهَمِرُ
أَبْكِي دِمَاءً وَدَمْعُ العَيْنِ يُغْرِقُنِي
أُسَاهِرُ اللَّيْلَ حَتَّى مَلَّنِي السَّهَرُ
فِي كُلِّ لَيْلٍ أُنَاجِي طَيْفَهُمْ فَأَرَى
وَجْهَ الأَحِبَّاءِ نُورًا زَانَهَ الْخَفَرُ
كَمْ جَرَّعُونِي كُؤُوسَ الوَجْدِ مُتْرَعَةً
بِالْحُزْنِ, لَكِنَّهُمْ يَا صَاحِ مَا شَعَرُوا!
وَأَشْعَلُوا قَلْبِيَ الْمُضْنَى بِلاَ سَبَبٍ
وَنَارُ شَوْقِيَ فِي الأَحْشَاءِ تَسْتَعِرُ
بَدْرٌ تَوَارَى لَهُمْ مُذْ فَارَقُوا نَظَرِي
وَبِتُّ طَلْعَةَ ذَاكَ البَدْرِ أَنْتَظِرُ
إِنْ لَمْ أُشَاهِدْ عَيَانًا نُورَ طَلْعَتِهِمْ
فَفِي فُؤَادِيَ, إِنْ غَابُوا وَإِنْ حَضَرُوا

يَا لَيْتَ شِعْرِي! هَلِ الأَقْدَارُ تَجْمَعُنَا؟
فَيُورِقَ القَلْبُ وَالأَيَّامُ تَزْدَهِرُ
آهٍ مَتَى الدَّهْرُ يُدْنِينِي لِسَاحَتِهِمْ؟
وَهَلْ أَرَاهُمْ بِعَيْنِي أَيُّهَا القَدَرُ؟
أُكَحِّلُ الْجَفْنَ فِي أَنْوَارِ طَلْعَتِهِمْ
فَنُورُ طَلْعَتِهِمْ يُجْلَى بِهِ البَصَرُ

تَبَعْثَرَتْ كَلِمَاتِي, هَلْ أُلَمْلِمُهَا؟
كَعِقْدِ دُرٍّ عَلَى الأَوْرَاقِ يَنْتَثِرُ
عَصَرْتُ قَلْبِي مِدَادًا فَوْقَ مِحْبَرَتِي
لاَ تَعْجَبُوا مِنْ فُؤَادٍ بَاتَ يَعْتَصِرُ
مَهْمَا نَظَمْتُ فَشِعْرِي لَنْ يُوَفِّيَكُمْ
حَقًّا, فَقَافِيَتِي خَجْلَى وَتَعْتَذِرُ
أَبُثُّ لِلرِّيحِ شَكْوَى كَيْ يُبَلِّغَهَا
عَنِّي, فَقَدْ هَدَّنِي التَّرْحَالُ وَالسَّفَرُ
يَا رِيحُ إِنْ جِئْتَهُمْ فَاشْرَحْ لَهُمْ أَرَقِي
وَصِفْ شُجُونِي وَأَطْنِبْ لَيْسَ تَخْتَصِرُ
وَقُلْ: مُحِبٌّ لَكُمْ ذُو مُقْلَةٍ ثُكِلَتْ
مِنَ الفِرَاقِ, وَيبْكِي حَالَهُ الْحَجَرُ
رَآهُ عُذَّالُهُ فَانْهَلَّ دَمْعُهُمُ
صَارُوا سُكَارَى, وَلاَ وَاللهِ مَا سَكِرُوا

أَنَا الْمُعَذَّبُ يَا دُنْيَا أَلاَ أَمَلٌ
يُعِيدُ سَعْدِيَ وَالأَحْزَانُ تَنْدَثِرُ
أَنَا الَّذِي ذَاقَ طَعْمَ الْهَجْرِ فِي غُصَصٍ
جُودُوا بِوَصْلِيَ حَتَّى يَنْجَلِي الْكَدَرُ
أَنَا الْمَشُوقُ لَكُمْ, فَالعَيْنُ مُجْمِرَةٌ
وَالنَّفْسُ وَلْهَى, وَقَلْبِي وَهْجُهُ سَقَرُ
ظَلَمْتُمُونِي بِهَجْرٍ, مَنْ سَيُنْصِفُنِي؟
أُرِيدُ عَدْلاً يُعِيدُ الْحَقَّ يَا عُمَرُ

إِذَا الْمُحِبُّونَ بَاحُوا فِي مَحَبَّتِهِمْ
فَسِرُّكُمْ فِي ضَمِيرِي مَا هَمَى الْمَطَرُ
صِلُوا مُحِبًّا لَكُمْ يَا سَادَتِي فَأَنَا
أَرْنُو لِمَاضٍ حَلاَ فِي لَيْلِهِ السَّمَرُ
كَتَمْتُ سِرَّ الْهَوَى فِي خَافِقِي زَمَنًا
وَإِذْ بِسِرِّي لِسَحِّ الدَّمْعِ يَنْتَشِرُ
إِنْ ضَنَّ دَهْرٌ بِيَوْمٍ فِيهِ يَجْمَعُنَا
أَوْ عَنْكُمُ لَمْ يَرِدْ فِي مَسْمَعِي خَبَرُ
فَفِي القِيَامَةِ نَلْقَاكُمْ أَحِبَّتَنَا
نَحْيَا مَعًا, وَدُمُوعُ الشَّوْقِ تَنْحَدِرُ
لَكُمْ سَلاَمِيَ مَا شَمْسُ الضُّحَى طَلَعَتْ
وَمَا تَرَنَّمَ شَادٍ, أَوْ بَدَا القَمَرُ
الشاعر : مصطفى قاسم عباس

----------


## خنساء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال الشاعر:
إذَا كُنْتَ ذَا رَأي فَكُنْ ذَا عَزِيْمَة.........ف  إنَّ فَسَادَ الرّأي أنْ تَتَرَدّدا*

----------


## خنساء

يقول الفرزدق:

يُغضي حياءً ويغضي مـن مهابتـه      فـلا يكـلُّـم الا حـيـن يبتـسـمُ 
بكفّـهِ خيـزرانُ ريحهـا عـبـق       من كف اروع في عرنينـه شمـمُ 
يكـاد يمسكـه عرفـان راحـتـه     كن الحطيم اذا مـا جـاء يستلـمُ

----------


## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

قال أبو العتاهية :

بكيتك يا عليُّ بَدَرِّ عيني ... فما أغنى البكاءُ عليك شيَّا
طوتْك خطوبُ دهرِكَ بعد نشرٍ ... كذاك خطوبُهُ نشرًا وطَيّا
كفى حُزْنًا بدفْنكَ ثم أني ... نفضْتُ ترابَ قبرك عن يدَيّا
وكانت في حياتكَ لي عظاتٌ ... وأنت اليومَ أوعظُ منك حيّا

----------

